# ISIS Colchester........part 25



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

A new home already -   We must gas so much!!

Hope everyone is having a nice day. Emma, thanks for your texts, I am glad you are making a go of things, at least you will know you have given your marriage a 100% chance. Keep your chin up. Let me know if you fancy meeting up for a coffee and chat at any time.

Tricksy, is the new car coming today? How exciting!! I hope DH takes you somewhere nice in it tonight.

Cathie, good to see you yesterday. The choc as usual was delicious (I say was, as it has all gone!! although I did have to share  )

Good luck today with your scan Shelley. Hope you are responding well.

PiePig, any news? When are you testing again? I don't blame you for testing early, it is too hard to resist! Did you say you have bloods done on Wednesday? Good luck  

Tricksy, can you forward our dates please? Also could you add my 5th wedding anniversary on 21 August? Thanks.

Cleo, not long now until your summer holidays, I bet you are counting down the days. Are you doing anything with your time off or just taking it easy? 

Lisa, well done to your DH on losing all that weight in such a short time. I don't know how they do it but men lose weight so easily. Have you any more holidays booked? 

Liz, sorry to hear about your mum's cat and it coinciding with the anniversary of your father's death. I bet you must miss him. You must have been so young when you lost him. I am sure he is looking down and watching Faith and seeing how happy she makes you. 

Morning to everyone else. I will try and get on later and do personals to everyone.

See you soon.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poo - knew I shouldn't have stayed in bed so long. Couldhave been first if I'd got my   into gear. 

Julia - glad you enjoyed the chocolate even if you had to share. 

Em - how are you doing today? 

Shelley - hope the scan went well. 

Loui/Rachel - Apart from Weds I'm now free all week so let me know when you fancy walking and I'm available. 

Hello everyone else. Still a bit groggy. My colleague on the night suggested that I let him snooze for a bit in exchange for me going home early. The dogs were home alone (a scary prospect) so I jumped at it but then ended up staying up all night. Not much to do this afternoon though so I'll chill a bit.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all, only 2 more sleeps to go till official test day and blood test!!  EEEEEEEEEK


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

very tired tonight. Just counting down the days.

Deb - have you tested today?? I've got a sneaky suspision you did    So what was it

Julia - How you feeling hun. is the hot weather making you uncomfortable? I'm having trouble sleeping.

Shelley - hope it went well today hun

Be back later xxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cath - can I have your mobile number please?  Are you still thinking of coming tomorow and meeting JoJo with me?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - thinking of you hun - af arrived for me by now in the 2ww so     this is a good sign for you  

Cleo - sorry you are feeling so tired - not long now til you get 6 weeks off......hope i get to see you in the hols  

Little Moo Moo - thanks for thinking of me yesterday, i just saw you ticker and read you are 25weeks now    where has the time gone......all though it may seem to be going very slowly for you. How are you coping, is James being good for you??  perhaps we can meet up next week sometime as Ben breaks up for 8weeks on the 11th July - would love to see you  

Loui - i saw on the news another soldiers funeral today, im guessing you were a part of that too, how very hard for all those lifes lost and the famalies - hope you are ok hunny    

Liz - hunny sorry about your mums cat, what awful timing    

Tricksy - how you doing hunny? thanks for your call on saturday, your so lovely - im glad Cropi is all better - couldnt access your pic but will try on another computer  

Shelley - have text you  

Lisa - your dh has done very well - im impressed. Hope you are ok sweetie, thanks for your lovely pm yesterday   

Cath - hope you are ok and got to chill out this afternoon

Rachel,Rivka,Jojo and Sam2007   hope you are all ok

I probably wont get on again until thurs or friday - dh and i are off to norfolk to celebrate our third wedding anniversary tomorrow for a couple of nights.Think its come at a good time, will give us a chance to spend some quality time together.

Thanks again for being such great friends  
Lots of love 
Emma xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - hope you have a good break with DH


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - def meet up in the hols hunny. Haven't got much planned except trying to get back into shape


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Right ok, I've finally gotten over the shock and plucked up the courage to post this.....


tested this morning and much to my amazement  .  

I cannot explain how over the moon i am, but I'm sure you all understand, I actually sat on the toilet crying and took the HPT to work with me to show John and found myself sneaking off and look at it occasionally   just to check it still was the same.

can't wait to have it confirmed on wednesday.

I'm pregnant


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations hun!!!!!!! 
Woooohooooo really pleased for you. Its a shock i know, but you'll soo get used to it.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening all,

debs,thank u so much for being there for me today,sending u lots and lots off       i no ur going to get BFP. 

rivka,thanks for ur pm and greg said it was nice talking to u both. 

em,thanks for ur text and dont be so silly,have a lovely brake away. 

hi to everyone else hope u all had a nice weekend,well had my scan today and was feeling very nervous about it,itwas very pain full today,i was abit disapointed as my left ovary nothing ,and my right i had 2 she told me not to worry but i am as i want to get some good ones just hope they get a kick up the bum by wednesday,so i have been feeling very sad today      just feel like im being poked and proded and pulled around.and i really dont like the stimm jab as it makes me feel really sick and faint think its the sound it makes and i can smell it after,what did everyone else get on there first scan bare in mind im on 450 ,and did any off u get pains in ur belly?all the other symtoms have gone apart for being tied.or am i just being a winge bags?

me and greg had a nice weekend and i got the biggest bunch off flowers ever and perfum,so that was nice.anyway better go dinners ready,be back later.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

FAB NEWS DEBS!!! WELL DONE - I BET YOU CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!            
[fly]
CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!! [/fly]

You take it easy now, okay?  Listen to your aunty Julia! Shelley and Louie next hopefully !!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

PiePig - woohoo - you are PREGNANT - yey!                                  Well done - brilliant news!

Shelley - don't feel too down. You have plenty of time sweetheart to grow some lovely juicy follies. I can't remember getting tummy pains but I don't think you should worry too much about them. As for being poked and prodded - it get easier, trust me. Big hhhhuuuuugggggsssss

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - it is quality not quantity that you want hun, and in the end it only takes one little egg. I know its hard to stay positive but its early days hun. Here if you need me at all          I didn't like the stimms much either. It really stung and feels like you're putting so much in. I felt sick and lost my appetite too.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,i no i said it earlyer but well done hunny we are both soooooooooooo pleased for u


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, try not to feel too down about it, as everyone has said, it is early days. When are you back for another scan? I hope you get some more reassurance at your next visit and scan. I can't remember if I had tummy pains or not. It sounds like you had a lovely wedding anniversary and got spoilt rotten.

Emma, have a lovely break away with your DH. I hope you both have a lovely time. Let me know when you are back and we can catch up.

Wow, I am still thinking about your news Debs. Gordon says well done too!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I just can't believe it!  Can't wait till wednesday to get it confirmed, until them I'm peeing on a stick each morning


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I need to set up a pregnancy test company, they must make a fortune!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - CONGRATULATIONS                  You must be on cloud 9 at the moment - Well done

Shelley - Don't worry too much hun    On all my scans my left ovary has never produced any follies (they call it a lazy ovary) but i made up with them all on the right side it will be fine don't worry    I can't remember how many follies i had on my first one i think it was about 3,  but out of that i got 3 eggs and they were all good quality, when i produced more follies on my 2nd they were not as good quality so remember its quality not quantity.  

Emm - Have a great anniversary hun enjoy the time away with dh and relax 

lots of love
Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs -                                    
THAT IS FANBLOODYTASTIC - Im soooooooo happy for you  

Shelley - darlin, you still have plenty of time for them follies to grow hunny, try not to worry too much, i know its hard - feeling unwell is only to be expected too - go easy on yourself and rest up and drink plenty of water - big hugs


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Can't wait for John to get home from work so he can reassure me that the test actually says "pregnant" and I'm not imagining it!  Have one more first response and 3 for CB digitals before I have to buy more, so if your gonna set up your company cleo I reckon I'll be ready to purchase some more by friday


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - def do a non digital one as then you can keep it. The digital ones don't last long but the others were still strong lines up til i decided to get rid of them.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!

just made myself cry again.....typed in my EC date to the due date calculator and was reading about the embryo development, starting as from tomorrow "A neural groove (future spinal cord) forms. Primitive heart tube is forming. "  WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Really is amazing isn't it.     An emotional time.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Night night all, am crackered so off to read and then sleep......hopefully!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohooo Debs Congratulations   

              

You must be totally over the moon


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Debs -          Congratulations! What excellent news!! You and Dh must be over the moon, Dh and me are so happy for you both.

Liz -   about your mum's cat, what sad timing - thinking of you.

Shelley - it's a pain to probed and prodded like that   but all for a good cause, I have a really good feeling about you. You have loads of time for follies to grow, but here's a dance for you anyway:     grow follies grow!

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

*Haven't caught up on messages properly but couldn't miss Debs'  news. So just wanted to say a big   to you Deb, that really is fantastic news.[/color]*

Nothing to report from me really. Luckily for me I had a big stock of internet cheapie HPTs because I must have done 20+ so far. They are all still telling me I am pregnant but have been having some spotting and no symptoms really so still feel like I dare not celebrate yet.

Shelley - Good luck with your next scan, as the others have said it is early day yet.

Emma - Have a nice break.

It is doing me good not coming on here very often because I cannot be tempted to flick through the messages and torture myself with what symptoms others are having that I'm not. All I know is that I feel different than I did with Amy which is why I am trying to be cautious. Still haven't even been to my GP but know I must go soon.

Bye for now.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

couldn't sleep so got up and did another HPT, first response this time and two lines yay!!!!

Sam - I hope you are OK and are not too stressed by the lack of symptoms, from what i've read a lot of people have no symptoms and each pregnancy is different as well.  still keeping my fingers crossed that its a sticky for you and Amy will soon have a little brother or sister to play with!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - what you like   - get some rest hunny, you and baby will need it   - have a lovely time with Jojo and Issac today - so happy for you hunny  

We are off in a bit - just wanted to say i will miss you all 
Byeeeee
xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - have a fab time honey.  Not meeting Jojo after all, am shattered after a rubbish night sleep, and John now tells me that his mum is coming down from manchester today!  really just want to laze in the garden rather than play host, but oh well.

Jojo - sorry again for cancelling on you.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - wooooooooo hooooooooo! That's fab news          

Sorry I didn't pm you my mobile last night - was hooked on the tennis then fell asleep so didn't come on here all night. Enjoy chilling in the garden.

Em - have a nice break with dh. Getting away from it all will bea good chance to talk to each other without daily life getting in the way. 

Cleo - can I buy shares in your HPT company? 

Sam - go to the docs hon. Putting it off won't change anything.....but you may be able to get meds to support the pg if you need them.

Sheleey - the first scan is REALLY early these days so it's not unusual to not have very much. They only used to scan after you'd been stimming for a week or so which showed more follies. My last one they didn't show much the first scan but that had morethan trebled by the second so don't worry about it too much. As Lisa says its quality not quantity.

hello everyone else. Had a very lazy day yesterday chilling with the dogs and a good book. I was trying to catch up on sky+ programmes but flicked to the tennis just as Murray was about to win the 3rd set and was hooked after that. Then I fell asleep again - without sleeping tablets   Now just have to get my booty in gear to do all the things I didn't do yesterday. Someone give me a kick up the backside.....


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, don't get yourself too hot in the sunshine. I seem to remember reading somewhere not to get too hot when pregnant in the sun, bath etc. Hope you have a lovely time with MIL. 

Cathie, glad you managed to fall asleep naturally, but GET A SHIFT ON TODAY   (could not find a boot icon) Have a nice day too.

Sam07, I would not worry about lack of symptoms. I only found out I was pregnant at 7 weeks and started getting symptoms then. Everyone is different so try not to compare your symptoms to other people. I have read on another site I go on, Bounty, about some ladies feeling kicks at 9 weeks, but I am sure that can't be right cos the baby is so small at that stage, I am sure people just feel what they want to feel, if you know what I mean. I am sure a trip to the docs would help. Does your local hospital have an early pregnancy unit? Maybe you could be sent for a scan? Anyway, take care and keep in touch x

Emma, have a lovely trip with your DH. Forget out TTC, dieting etc and have a bloody good time. 

Looks like it is going to be another scorcher today. Have a good one everyone xx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi ladies

Deb- fab news !  am soooo pleased for you!  (would post lots of smilies but this laptop is as slow as a snail!)

sorry i have not posted for ages - have been so busy being off & enjoying this weather!  who needs to go abroad when we have weather like this!!

thanks for your suggestions - have been to Flatford Mill - Frinton on sea - Lavenham (v v pretty) and just general eating out (the Crown in Stoke by Nayland - gorgeous) and doing nice things

also being off we have made a decision re the next tx cycle - we are going to delay till after xmas.  i know in my head this is the right thing to do but every time i think too much about it my tummy does a flip flop ( think you all know what i mean??)  financially we need our money that ISIS has in their bank account!  and also i need to get myself back into the right frame of mind - i was really down after the cancelled cycle and i know i can't do it again soon.

sorry for a bit of a 'me' post but i know you'll all understand.  Am being taken out tonight to local pub in Castle Hedingham as its my b/day tomorow - think i'll be having  a few glasses of wine to drown my sorrows & forget how old i am this year!!!

chat soon

luv to everyone

xxsamxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I can't believe my MIL.....John told her our good news today, as she's here and we figured its nicer in person than over the phone, and what does she say...."I hope you don't get disappointed, you've still got a long way to go". 

talk about burst our bubble, as if we don't realise how early days it is and how much could still go wrong she has to slap us in the face with it.  why can't she just be happy for us and celebrate the here and now  

Have sent John into town with her as just couldn't deal with her pessimism.

sorry, rant over.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

MIL's eh!!  x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - you poor thing. That's a really horrid thing to say. Glad dh has taken her out of the way for a bit as you should be celebrating. Getting pg is brilliant news however you look at it.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I know, feel horrible for saying it, but I just can't wait for her to head home again.  and now I've gotta try not to hold this against her as well.

talk about raining on our parade


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not surprised you want her to head home after saying something like that. We'll all just have to make sure you get to celebrate and enjoy that fact that you are pregnant now.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Phew! MIL is gone, I can be excited and happy again.  gonna have to do another HPT tomorrow now to reassure myself before heading of to clinic for blood test


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't blame you for being upset Debs, grrr, what a thing to say! Hope you can relax now and enjoy your trip to the clinic tomorrow.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Julia/Cath - I feel like I'm an awful daughter in law for getting upset with her for what she said, but you've reassured me that it was out of order.

Shelley - goodluck for scan 2 tomorrow!  let us know how you got on.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

and what a lovely evening it is!! went to the gym and with my friend and then sat outside for a drink....lovely!!

Shelly - thinking of you hun and wishing you loads of     for tom. If you need a chat i'm not actually teaching from 1.20 tom just doing admin/plans etc so if you want a chat give us a buzz. Here for you hun but i know it will all be good and your follies would have grown by the dozen!!! .  


Piepig - grrrrrr bad MIL!!!! Glad she's gone. My MIL got on my nerves because she couldn't understand how nervous/worried i was about something happening. She said" well you're in the same position as everyone else!" I pointed out that it doesn't take most people 5 years and 7 grand to get pregnant!!!  Ignore her hun and enjoy being pregnant!

Cath - glad you managed a sleep without the tablets and hope you got your jobs done.

Sammij - good to hear from you hun. Pleased you have made a decision about tx, wish i could   I really want a BFP but i'm finding it hard to get motivated to get back on it.  Enjoy the weather.

Sam2007 - good to hear from you hun, glads you're ok and that the htp are still   

Love to everyone else!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone

Hope your all ok and enjoying the lovely weather, its lovely isn't it.

Debs - try not to let mil get to you, just enjoy your time with your hubby. Not long til your hols now, are you excited?? 

Cleo - good on you for going to the gym hun, I admire your determination, I wouldn't do it in this weather!!! 

Well life is hectic here as per blinking usual. Our dog went in for an op yesterday as she has got lots of warts, like old dogs get, and one of them had got infected. She came out last night with 4 stitches in her head, 4 on her left side, 4 on her right side and 3 others that have been removed but not stitched. She had to go to my Mum's today as she has got one of those big collars on and can't get out of the dog flap. She is feeling a bit sorry for herself at the moment and she is going to have to go to Mums for the rest of the week too. Not quite sure what we are going to do on Saturday as we are at a wedding and my Mum is away for the weekend. Luckily its local so I think that we will go but just for a few hours and leave to come home and check on Amber. We can always go back again if she is ok.

Sorry for lack of personals but I've not been home long, its been a long day

Lots of Love to everyone

Take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

think greg has lots the plot he is actually talking to my belly,well the embies asking them to grow more or else      

thanks vick,     

debs,how insenitve off ur mil,bet ur glad she has gone,how ru feeling about it all,let me no how u get on at the clinic tomorrow.   

cath,i forgot to get some chocs off u,im guitted.  

hi everyone else hoping tomorrow is alot better than monday.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky and a couple of personals from me as it has taken me ages to catch up on just two days! 
Firstly though ....

CONGRATULATIONS DEB                
That's fantastic news about your BFP - I'm really pleased for you - sorry about your MIL too but don't let her stop you enjoying the fact that you are pregnant.

Shelley -     for your next scan - sorry you didn't have more follies but as everyone says this is early days and hopefully you'll have a few more catch up soon.  IKWYM about the smell of that Gonal F too!

Sammij -   for tomorrow - glad you've made some decisions about your tx too. 

Rivka - it was lovely seeing you this evening for a run - looking forward to next week.

Emma - Hope the wedding anniversary goes well - it sounds like you have been on a bit of a journey the past few days and I'm thinking of you  ,

Loui/Cath/dogwalkers - how does Thursday sound for a dog walk - happy to go wherever but 6ish would be a good time for me - Cath did we say we would go near you next time?

Will try and get back on tomorrow to catch up with you all properly,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Luck Shelley, thinking of you hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ooopppsss sorry Debs, good luck to you too hun, think that your having bloods done today xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Shelley - good luck today. I think it's quite sweet of Greg, actually  

Debs - good luck with your blood test - not that you need it! Sorry about MIL, what an insensitive thing tosay! Not surprised you're upset, you should be celebrating being pg.

Sammij - happy birthday!

Tricksy - poor Amber ... 

Rachel - it was lovely seeing you last night and I really enjoyed our running. Looking forward to next week, too!

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi this going to be a me post       
not good news today left side still no life and only two follies on the right side,and fiona has said today that if my bloods have not risen then there is talk off abandoning,so im feeling really low and really just cant stop       she also said that someone my age and with the higher does then she would have liked to have seen more today.i just hope the bloods have risen still trying to have a bit off hope,but this is something i never really thought off,greg is feeling really ****,this just so unfair i just dont understand why this is happening.         .
i will let u all no later.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh no.  Poor you   Let us know what they say later - maybe the bloods will come back ok   

Lully x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - I know I've already said this but I really hope your bloods bring some good news and that you don't have to abandon.  Huge huge   to both of you


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Debs
         
Welldone debs and John hope the bloods are fine, you maybe having are first set of twins!!!!!! Faith is availble for nappy 
changing practice!!!!!!!  

Shelley

  I'm so sorry hun i'm praying the bloods come back good.   

Loui:
What stage are you at now?

Em have a fab time away.

Take care all,

Liz xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Debs - Huge            on ur   and no worries about cancelling, we can always do it another time. 

Em - Hunny I'm so pleased that ur sorting things out with dh. I hope u have a great time away  

Shelley - Hope u have some good news today   

Sammij -   Hope u have a great day.

Tricksy - huge hugs to Amber, I'm very much a dog person, although I don't have 1, I always had 1 when I was growing up.

Cath - Glad u had a relaxing day, you must really take more timeout for urself, your always working  

Hi to every1 else.

Isaac is growing well, I can't believe that he is 3 months already. We get lots of smiles and giggles and he always wakes up with a smile.  My hair has started to fall out, I'm getting really worried about it, I know it can fall out after having a baby but I'm losing lots and lots everyday. I went to drs and she wanted me to have some blood tests just incase its my thyriod. AF still hasn't showed her face, still doing the odd hpt but they all come back as BFN, I really don't know whats going on with my body. Anyway, sorry for the moan. 

Love to every1

Jo and Isaac xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, more bad news today.  HCG level is only 42.1, have to go back on friday to see whats happening.  am devastated and don't know how I'm going to tell john


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick as need to dash to Mendelsham in a mo. Just wanted to send massive   to Debs and Shelley. 

Catch you later


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Have to dash but -

Shelley -   hope your bloods come up good tomorrow, hoping for you.

Debs -   so so sorry, what a worrying time for you. But maybe it'll pick up? What did the clinic tell you? 

Praying for both of you.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley and Debs, thinking of you both and sending you both


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,
  well bad news our cycle has been abandoned       my bloods had only risen silghtly but not enough,i asked if i could carry on till friday and thay said that there is no point       seeing gidon on friday next week which is **** more waiting around,me and greg are feeling very numb and just dont understand,thank u all for ur support ur all amazing friends,if im not on for a couple off days hope u all understand,just dont no how to feel or what to do.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - i'm so sorry   hope that your follow-up brings some ideas of what to do next.


Thanks everyone for your support, I just feel sick with worry.  I'm trying to stay positive but am really struggling.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Right time to buck my ideas up and focus on the positives.  whatever happens we did manage to get pregnant so thats a good sign, its not all over yet, things might be ok on friday   , I have a fabulous husband and fabulous friends (even if I do have a nightmare MIL   )

oh and my boss is very understanding and has given me friday off even though they are very short staffed, don't think i'd be much use at work anyway, but it makes it much easier not to have even think about being there.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

DEBS,hunny what can i say,me and greg are trying really hard to be positive but at the moment i just cant,ur right through we have eachother a nice home and a wrinkly puppy,im      that friday brings u good news.sendind u and john


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Debs and Shelley - I just don't know what to say. I'm really sorry for both of you. 

Dog walkers - I will try and come tomorrow but I might be late - I'm visiting soldiers at a hospital in Birmingham tomorrow and won't be leaving their until 3.30-ish. I'll let you know nearer the time. Rachel/anyone else - could you text me - not sure I have your numbers - so that I can let you know my progress on the road tomorrow. Where are we meeting?

I have my baseline scan tomorrow - I hoppe all is well.

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

the wilsons said:


> me and greg are trying really hard to be positive but at the moment i just cant


I'm just faking it for now, and hoping that I actually start to feel it soon.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone


Debs - I'm so sorry you are having to go through this    Hope that Friday brings you better news hun    I don't know what to say. 

Shelley - I'm so sorry hun you must feel devastated and if theres anything you need don't hesitate to call me      

Loui - good luck tomorrow for you scan

Sammij -  

Em - Happy Anniversary

Be back later 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeez, this is just crap.

Shelley I am so so sorry hun   try and keep your chin up and hopefully Gidon will come up with another plan for you when you go again. I know its hard and don't feel bad about feeling so ****e about it all, its perfectly natural and you must be devestated. You know where I am hun, just call if you need me or want to talk  

Debs - Try not to panic, its not unusual to get a low reading and for them then to fly up. I've got everything possible crossed and I'm just     that your levels are at least 160 by Friday. How is John? did you manage to tell him ok?? 

Doesn't seem to be anything else to say tonight......why can't things go right for us lot for a change   

Lots of Love to everyone, take care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tricksy - yeah told john, he phoned from work at about 6pm so I had to tell him over the phone. he was brilliant though trying to focus on the positive and hope for the best.  he won't be home till about 10pm though and I think it'll be more emotional then as obviously he won't be having to put on a brave face.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - I don't know what to say as this must be so disappointing for you.    

Debs - Will be   for you on Friday. I'm glad your boss has given you the day off on Friday. Hope you and John are ok. 

Loui - good luck for the baseline tomorrow. 

Dogwalkers - shall we just go to the archeological park or Highwoods tomorrow as that might be easier for Loui to get to after her trip? Can do mine next week when, hopefully, it's dried out a bit - the grass is pretty long on our normal loop so after todays rain it will be soggy.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - Sorry hun, I hope that your baseline goes well tomorrow   

Debs - it must be so hard for John being at work and having to be brave. Poor thing, I bet he just wanted to walk out and come home to you. BUT try and be positive, it can still be ok, yeh your levels are low but I'm sure that you've already done a search and seen that other people have had low levels and its still been ok     take care hun I'm thinking of you


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, good luck for tomorrow.

Debs, keep your chin up. Hopefully the levels will continue to rise. It is a good sign that you have been getting positive tests, so keep positive.    

Shelley, I really hope that Isis can sort out a further plan for you. All the time they are learning about your body and the way it responds to medications. Everyone is different so will respond differently. I am sure they will be able to help hon. Take care and try not to be too despondent. It WILL happen for you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all

Shelley -   I wish there was something i could do or say to make it all better for you. I say it all the time, but this fertility lark really does suck. I hope that you and greg feel better emotionally soon and that giddon has some answers for you. As i said on the phone, i responded better to short protocol and it was easier being on the pill. I hope they have a plan for you and that you have the strength to go again soon.  

Deb - i'm sorry your results weren't more conclusive. i hope that by friday your bloods have doubled and that its just a late implanter. The worry never ends does it. Sending a huge   and lots of      your way.

Loui - good luck for tom hun, i hope your ready for stimming on friday.


hello to everyone else!!

just got back from watching Wanted and its the biggest pile of $hit ever!!! 

love to all cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Is Wanted really bad  I was gonna see that tomorrow don't think i'll bother now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i thought so. I loves James machaoy but feel he has sold out on this film. They are assassins that get the name of the person they need to assasinate from a loom   yes a loom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm maybe i'll give that one a miss hey!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

It had some good bits but was unbeleivable, i mean a loom for christs sake!!!. I want to see hancock, gonna go next week. I don't feel too bad as i go on orange wednesdays so its cheaper!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea Hancock looks good i pay monthly at cineworld its only 11.99 a month and you can go as many times as you want so its not too bad if you get a crap one now and again!!!  Mamma Mia's out next week that'll be good i reckon


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

DId wanted get good reviews?? I only went cos my friend wanted to go and i like James M.  Had good action scenes but the plot was bad bad bad bad!!!!!

Yeah Mamma Mia sounds good.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
really sorry but another quicky from me I'm afraid - work's been a nightmare this week and didn't finish till late tonight as I'm trying to keep on top of things before I go on leave for my hols next Friday.

Shellley - so sorry to hear your news     - I hope that the next few days goes quickly for you and Greg before you see Gidon next Friday.  I hope you don't mind me asking, but how does it work when you get an abandoned cycle on your NHS go - does this mean you will still get your next go on the NHS?  I hope so and I am thinking of you.

Debs -     - I'm also thinking of you right now and will be  with Cleo that it is a late implanter.  However I completely agree that you need to focus on the fact you now know you can get pregnant and I am sure this is a good sign for the future

Dogwalkers - How about Gosbecks again tomorrow then as I think this is the right side of town for you Loui - I'll text you my mobile number now and good luck for tomorrow    ,

lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - thanks for your mobile number. I will try and get to Gosbecks in time. I'll text you when I'm nearer home/it's nearer walk time.

PiePig - I too hope your numbers have doubled by Friday.

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui/Rachel - Gosbecks it is then. What time again? Sorry - had a busy day with 35 school children (have even more respect for teachers now) and then a delivery so pooped and my brain has gone. 

Shelley - if you want a bit of support/more info on poor response, there's a poor responders thread on here - on the IVF gen chit chat page - which might be worth a read. I found it a great help after my abandoned cycle. 

Must go to bed now before fall asleep here. Tho just remembered that the teacher from this morning said she saw Wanted last night and thought it was rubbish as well.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Cath/Rachel. Not sure we set a time - would prefer 7pm so I have time to get back but will text you both on my progress tomorrow afternoon. However, plse feel free to walk earlier if it is too late for you - just let me know when you have agreed a time.

Loui


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Shelley -   no surprise you're both feeling numb, I'm so sorry. As others said, very often on the 1st cycle they learn about your body and with the 2nd they get it just right (I got pg on my 2nd cycle even though it was fet which has less chances, and I'm 10 years older than you, so it WILL happen for you). Take care hun.

Debs -   praying that your levels up it on Friday. Such worry, I do feel for you both. Take care of each other.

Loui - good luck with the baseline tomorrow.

Now for a long and complicated me post: today we got a letter from the hospital. It says that the results of the genetic tests of the baby's tissues after d&c show that genetic investigation could be useful. Therefore they referred us to a clinical genetic clinic in Great Ormond Street and we'll hear from them (hopefully). We are in shock and don't know what to think, I was in tears after reading it. As you may remember, we got a report from the lab a couple of weeks ago which said that they found nothing. Now it appears that they have found something, but they didn't send us the report, just the letter, so we know no details. We don't know if genetic consultation means we'll be offered some alternative tx to the ones I had, or that they'll tell us that genetically we cannot have a live birth. 

We already thought we will never have our own children and as you know have a SW coming to talk to us in a couple of weeks time about adoption. Now we are both confused and don't know what to do. Should we pursue adoption all the same? Should we delay this idea? What are we likely to get from a genetic consultation? I have such mixed feelings. I cannot get my head round the idea that there may (or may it?) be some chance for us to have our own child. But also I don't want to get my hopes too high.

A very confused and emotional Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Its all over, woke up to heavy red blood this morning. turns out MIL was right.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Debs, we are so so sorry   It was all looking so so good for you. Life can be so cruel. Take care of each other, it will take some time to come to terms with it.

Rivka, can you phone the hospital and ask them? Tell them you need to know whether there is any hope for your own children in the future as you are persuing adoption imminently. 

Shelley, love to you and DH too at this time. I hope your next go turns out so differently.

I think we all need a group hug at the moment  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs, I am so so sorry hun    Life is just wicked  

Rivka, ditto what Julia has said, I think that you should ring them and see if you can get any more info. I'm not sure if this is right or not....maybe have a look on the adoption board...but I was under the impression that you could only continue with the adoption route if any IF treatment had not finished? May be totally wrong though?? 

Shell, how are you feeling today hun??  

Lots of hugs to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - I'm so sorry hun.   

Rivka - getting more info, as the others suggest, is a good idea. I'm sure the council said that they wouldn't consider us until we'd stopped tx for 6 months so I don't think you could do the two alongside each other. It's a shame the hospital didn't give you all the info in the first place as it is complicating things so much more now.

Loui/Rachel - 7 would suit me too though can also do earlier or later.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Just wanted to say a quick hello &   for Deb.  Can't beleive how cruel this life is sometimes. 

Shelley - i know exactly how you are feeling hun - the numbness does go i promise.   for you.

both of you take some time & rest

xxsamxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - I'm so so sorry    its so cruel    Thinking of you 

Rivka - From my short dealings with ECC they won't let you do adoption if your still looking to have your own children through treatment they will tell you to leave it 6 months before you apply so i agree with everyone else maybe ring and see if you can get more details...........this really does through it all up in the air again doesn't it   

Shelley - Sweetie i'm thinking of you   

lots of love to all
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Debs -   this is so unfair, life just sucks. Take care of yourself and DH now, you know where I am if you want a chat. So sorry it all turned out like that.

Shelley -   thinking of you and DH.

I agree with you girls, we need more information, and I'm going to call the hospital today and demand to get our report and more explanation. I know that I can't pursue adoption while having tx, it's just that yesterday I was in complete shock about the prospect of having more tx ... I've already given up on tx and having my own children, and getting that letter brought all the emotions back again. Will let you know what I find out later on. Still feeling confused and emotional.

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Debs~ I'm so sorry sweetie   Thats just too cruel. Take care of yourself & you know where i am    

Sam xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies

quick q - 

unused drugs  (clexane / Ganirelex / Cyclogest)- all the expiry dates are years 09 & 10 - they'll be ok for 6 months time won't they?  in a shoe box in my wardrobe at the mo!!

i have left a msg for ISIS y/day but as its not urgent i suspect i won't hear straight away.....

xxsamxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

since I can't b there to give u all a hug personally      to every1 who's going through a bad time.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sammij said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> quick q -
> 
> ...


The drugs will be fine in 6 months. Just check the storage instructions and make sure the Cyclogest don't get warm, they melt!!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Deb,
  I don't no what to say hun. I just wish I could make it better. Take care and time to get over this.

Shelley:
I'm so sorry they abandoned your cycle.    Hope the follow up give you a plan for future tx.

Hi everyone else,

Take care 
Liz xx xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sammij,hi hun was woundering if u could give me abit info on what happend to your cycle and why.and how long have u had to wait to start again?any info would be fab as i just dont no why whats gonna happen next       .thank u.  

debs,     i have text u hunny. 

thanks for all ur messages and texts,not looking forward to work think there may be more tears.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just wanted to send a huge hug to shelly and Deb. I'm thinking of you both.

Rivake - you definalty need more answers hun.

just been out for dinner at the yew tree with dh , mil anf fil, was bloody lovely!!

Love to all cleoxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Debs - I'm so sorry hun. 

Shelley - I'm so sorry for you too hun.  On my first cycle I didn't stimulate well and the Dr's were surprised at this too (I was only 33 then). They worked out what to do next and upped my dose for my second and current cycles.

Rivka - the only thing I can add is that we looked at having PGD (pre-genetic diagnosis I think) done on any embies that we would be lucky enough to produce during this cycle. The idea of PGD is that they take one cell from each embie at the 3 day point and check its DNA for chromosomal abnormalities. If they see this then they obviously will not select this embie to go back in. Apparently its harmless to the embie. The idea is that they select only the emby's that look normal to go back in. Trouble is, the scientists are divided on this. Some think that one cell may not be illustrative of the 3-7 other cells of each embie at this stage and so you still risk having embies put back with genetic abnormalities  . I think I recently read that PGD may be withdrawn in the UK because of this reason. Others say that it conclusively shows that one cell without problems is indicative that the other cells are OK too. Why don't you call the lovely embryologist Terry at ISIS - he should be able to talk you through it all - or even get all your results fast-tracked to him so that he can then discuss it with you. I have had several really good discussions with him about our case. In the end we decided that because we have never been pregnant we weren't at the stage to go for PGD. 

One other thought - and I apologise if this adds to your confusion, but now that you are considering your options again have you considered embryo adoption? My clinic Institute Marques in Barcelona offer this and it is one possibility for us if this and subsequent cycles fail. The embryo's are specifically made available to other couples at IM when a couple at IM has had all the children they want and they still have frozen emby's left over. I think it costs about £7,000. I'm sorry if this adds to your confusion   - but I only just remembered it. 

Had my baseline scan yesterday and I'm good to go with stimming tonight. Cathie - I've eaten all your yummie chocolate-covered brazil nuts already! Rachel - I start on the Royal Jelly too today!

Rachel/Cath - sorry I missed our walk yesterday - I got back from visiting the soldiers in Birmingham at 845 in the end - t'was a very long day.

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop - I did a post last night but it doesn't seem to have posted  

Shelley - if you feel you may break down at work then you're clearly not ready to go in so you should take some time off. I know you won't want to let clients down but you have to put yourself first and give yourself time to grieve. Having a cycle abandoned, in my experience, can feel worse than getting to ec, et and testing as you have the added feeling of why did we bother with all those weeks of meds etc to not even get a "proper" go at it. When we were abandoned I thought I would have to go back to work straight away but just couldn't do it, and even when I went back a few weeks later I still felt detached from it all as I needed more time. You take care of yourself and Greg.  

Debs -    Do you still have to trek back to Bourn today?

Loui - great news on the scan. We missed you last night. If you're free next week I could do (at the mo) Mon or Weds evenings. 

Rachel - thanks for the lovely walk. Can't believe how long we were out as it only felt like half an hour. 

Tricksy - how's Amber? Hope you're having a less hectic week. 

Rivka - I hope you're able to get the copy of the report quickly so you can find out more about what they're looking into.   I hope the shock of being thrown back into treatment stuff isn't too hard on you both. Give me a call if you want to chat.  

What a lovely day. Just a few bits to do, which I must go out and do shortly, then we're off to visit the in laws after lunch and take the dogs to the b e a c h. Having thought I'd taken time off this week to get on with jobs I've been reminded of the gazillion things I needed to get done. Ho Hum, it all helps.....


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness - i have only been off here since tuesday and sooooo much has happened.

Debs - oh sweetheart   i am so so sorry for you, you know where i am if you want to talk - i mean that - sending you huge hugs    

and

Shelley - sending you lots of love too sweetie, again i am so sorry   i just dont understand why you didnt respond as was hoped, i hope you get some answers when you see Gidon - im here for you too    

Rivka - im sorry that you are feeling confused hunny, i hope you and dh can agree on whats best for you both  

Tricksy- sounds like Amber has been through alot, poor thing - i hope she is getting better  

Cath - hope you had a nice time at the beach with your doggies  

Cleo - well done for getting back to the gym hunny -  

Jojo -    hunny im sorry you are loosing your hair, that sounds very upsetting, when will you know the results after having a blood test? hope you are ok, thinking of you  

Loui - hope stimming goes ok x

Rachel, Lisa, Sam07, Sammi, Julia, Liz -  

Hope everyone else is ok - had a lovely time away with dh - darent get on the   though - had way too much food and drink - but had some fun. 
Got ds home tonight, one more week then he is off for 8 weeks   be nice having him around, i feel like a part time mum  

Love to all
Emms xxxxx

ooops how could i forget - picked up our puppy today    he is  gorgeous


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just another quicky from me - have skived off early as it is my Birthday today and am going to catch the train into London in a minute to meet up with DH and a few friends for a meal.  Everytime I come on here at the moment though I just see more bad news and hope that things pick up around here soon. Another   for everyone I think!

Debs -   so sorry to hear your news and am thinking of you at the moment.

Shelley - I saw your message to Sammij - I know you have your meeting with Gidon next week but I would give one of the nurses a call at the ISIS if you are needing any support or advice at the moment about future tx after an abandoned cycle.  I hope they can help    so you're not left feeling in limbo all week.

Rivka - I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment   - and second everyone else in saying I hope you get some answers and the report through soon to help you decide what to do about the adoption meeting - I am sure though the social worker would not mind if you postponed though - just make some excuse and ask for the meeting to be a month later and it may give you more time.  Also was in a muddle last week when I suggested Monday for a run, I've just looked in my work diary and realise I'm on call that day so can't guarantee what time I'll finish work - could we change it to Tuesday instead which I can def do or else play it by ear Monday afternoon?

JoJo - forgot to say in my last post sorry to hear about your hair and your AF not coming   - I hope you get your test results through soon and that they can find out what is wrong.

Loui - sorry you couldn't make it last night, but hopefully another time. I have just realised I will be on holiday now when you have E/C, so you must make sure you keep me posted by text message how you get on.  Have you got any time off work after your tx?

Em - nice to see you back and sounding in good spirits - what puppy did you get?

Cath - lovely to see you, Honey and Daisy last night - hopefully we can sort out another walk in a few weeks.

Anyway bye for now - hello to everyone I have missed - will try and catch up with you all over the weekend,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY RACHEL! 
HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY MEAL - ENJOY THE REST OF THE DAY xxxx [/fly]


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rachel. Hope you have a lovely evenin out. 

Em - welcome back hun. We missed you. Glad you had a nice time away with dh.

Had a lovely time on the beach with the dogs. Honey would swim to Holland if we let her, though Daisy isn't quite so keen. They were also pleased to see their granny and grandpa as they've not been allowed up there for a while with mil having a foot op.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

This is a me post sorry everyone  

Oh god wot a day    Came home tonight to chaos  -  Dh has been in A & E all afternoon, he went to have his stictches out at the docs and the nurse took them out and told him he'd be fine to go back to work next Tuesday, so he did what she said and came home anyway the wound came open within an hour luckily my Mum was at home to rush him to A & E and they have said that the stictches shouldn't have been taken out! and there was not enough put in either!!! He had 7 put in and the doc said there should have been double that amount!!!! So they have packed it all out he's got to go back Monday to check for infection and then back in again Wednesday to have it all re-stitched so don't know how long he'll be off work its a blo&dy nightmare its one thing after another with things going wrong for him.  He's ankles not right because of a NHS co*k up and now his back its just not on     I feel so angry about it 

Em - Glad you had a great break away and a good anniversary and that things are better between you & DH    What puppy have you got?  Any piccies ?

Rachel - Happy Birthday  

Loui - great news on your scan - hope the stimming goes well for you  

Shelley - Hows things with you hun   

Ricka - Did you get anywhere with your report?

Jo - Sorry to hear about your hair hun that must be really worrying for you    Will they be doing some tests?



Debs -    

Hi to everyone else 
love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Lisa - poor Steve, that hospital is bloody useless, he really is going through it at the moment isn't it, its just one thing after another  Send him our love, fingers crossed his stitches get sorted out soon. Have you got any plans for the weekend??

Julia- Have you got your headaches checked out yet? you should ask the nurse incase its your blood pressure  lots of love hun 

Shelley - How are you doing?? Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? Maybe you and Greg can go out for the day somewhere on Sunday and spend some time together

Debs - Are you ok hun?? How are you feeling?? I'm thinking of you and i'm here if you want to talk

Cath - sounds like your girls had a fantastic time down the beach. We havn't taken Amber to the beach for ages. We might next weekend though, my sil and her other half are going to Aldborough so will probably go up and meet them for a little something to eat. Have you got any more shows this weekend?

Rachel - [fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY [/font][/fly]
Have a fantastic time in London, where are you going to eat?? Did you get any nice pressies??

Rivka - No wonder your still in a state, there is just so much going through your head at the moment I'm surprised you can function  Did you have any luck getting info on your notes??

Em - Great to see you back hun. Glad that you and hubby have had a great time away together, perfectly timed eh. Oh how exciting you have a puppy, what make is it  

Cleo - 19 days and counting eh??!!   We'll have to meet for lunch one day when you've broken up, we could meet at the Yew Tree. I went their with my friend the other week and it was really nice 

I know that i've not got everyone but I really need to get off the net!!! Quick update on Amber, she was not her normal self this morning so I took her to the vet this afternoon. She HATES having the hat on so this morning I took it off and Vet wrapped her up (self adhesive bandage) all around her tummy. Well it lasted 10 mins , managed to do it again trussing her up again and she was happier. Anyway got to the vets and the stitches on her left side were infected and she has burst a stitch, the vet got puss out of it  the one on the right is also infected and she has got an infection in her ear  I feel so so bad. I though that the scabby bits on the stitches were just where it was healing up and I thought that her ear was just red from the op   I feel so bad. She is now on different antibiotics, ear drops and anti inflamatorys and painkillers  I explained to the vet that the hat was making her depressed and she said that although its not idea she would let me try a t shirt on her to see if it perked her up at all. Well I got her one and she is a lot happier.......not sure Si will be taking her out in it though!!!



















Ok I've really gotta go, been doing this for ages!! We are at a wedding tomorrow, not for long though as we don't want to leave Amber for any longer than we have to.

Have a fantastic weekend everyone, lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Tricksey I didn't realise Amber was a Cocker!!  I love them!!  My Mum has one called Alfie.  He's the same colouring as Amber (although fairly grey now!) and is sooooooo gorgeous.  He's 11 now but he still loves his cuddles.

Bless.  I would love one and keep on at DH about it but we both work full time and he says we'll try and sort the baby thing first   

Lully x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Amber is a bit grey too, she is 12 1/4 year old!!!! 

She's doing pretty well for an old girl


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

amber looks very cute like her new outfit well it put a smile on my face   maybe i will get kia one  .

cath,would u mind telling  me abit more of what happened with ur abandoned cycle,work was not to bad,had a few    this morning but other than that just have felt like i was not really there,and my clients that no where supportive but did say some silly things.hope ur ok. 

debs,hi hunny how ru doing?did u still have to go to bourne today?i have been thinking off u hun,if u have not gone yet i hope u have a lovely holiday and it gives u a good brake away.   

hi everyone else,well not doing to bad but still dont understand why,but really wanted to be close to greg lastnight (if u no what i mean) and not even that can go right,it was so painfull,i got upset quite badly as i just wanted us to be normal and be really close to him,i felt so bad but he just gave me such a big hug,i really do love him.
i have been onto poor responders board got abit more info from the girls on there but think it has made me feel more confused,and some off them have had sooooooo many goes and still not had any sucsess so im abit scared now,what if this keeps happening.............
 me and greg are off out tomorrow nite with some good friends so think we will let our hair down and have a few drinks,then i will be nursing a hang over sunday while greg goes shooting .so looking forward to my weekend,so i hope u all have a nice weekend thank u all for ur support.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

have had a busy day doing housework and then off to the gym. Got lots of things done so that was good.

Tricksy -  i p*ssed myself laughing at amber, ah she looks so sweet. i can just see Simon walking her      Poor thing i hope she recovers soon.  Def up for kunch at the yew tree in th hols. Will have more time than i know what to do with and def want to make the most of it.

Shelley -   i'm glad you managed to get through the day hun. its so hard trying to act normal. When we had our misscarriage i found it hard to beleive that life was going on around me as normal. i hurt so much inside and life just carried on..... I hope you have a fab weekend hun with your friends!! I'm off out this weekend and i'm sure i'll be nursing a hang over too. 

Lisa - oh hun, what a nightmare!!! I hope they have got it right this time and that he heals quickly.

Love to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Lisa -   poor Steve! So unlucky, one thing after another. Hope he's not in pain now and that he's stiches are better.

Tricksy -   what a lovely pic of Amber! It certainly brightened my day.

Debs - thinking about you  

Shelley -   I understand why you are worried but I think this shuldn't happen again, now they'll know more about your body and how to change the meds. 

Loui - thanks a lot darling for all this information, I heard about PGD but never investigated it yet, and what you said about embryo adoption was interesting too. You were not confusing us, we really appreciated what you said.

Em - glad you had a good weekend and things are looking better. What sort of puppy?

Rachel - let's play it by ear on Monday shall we? I can't do Tuesday as we're going out to a meal at friends.

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm still quite confused.

We still haven't got the report but they promised to send it, so we hope to get it next week. However, things are beginning to fall into place for us. We have now decided to call the SW next week and explain the situation and say we are not emotionally ready to continue while we're having investigations, so we want o postpone things and see how we go. DH and me had a good chat tonight and decided to wait until we get the genetics consultation to decide what to do. PGD will definitely be an option if it is possible, if they reccommend it we'll definitely go to Terry to discuss, we have a v good opinion of him from our tx there. 
DH suggested that if we are diagnosed with a genetic problem in one of us, then we'll try donor egg or sperm (depending on who's got the problem), so that at least the child had some of us in him or her. I think it's a very good idea, and will definitely want to pursue it if we get a clear answer about who's got the problem. But we'll have to wait and see. At least I feel so much better now that we have a plan. Yes, I was keen to consider adoption, but I must admit - and this is probably not very moral of me - that I'm so excited about the possibility that either we can have our biological child, or at least that I can be pg with our child. I should not put my hopes too high though ...

We're going away to friends at the weekend and they don't know about all this so will be a great way to relax and keep our mind on 'normal' things.

Have a great weekend everyone. Thanks for being such sweeties and supportive friends to us both  

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Gosh - there is so much going on for all of us in here.

Rivka - I am really, really pleased that my information helped you. I was so worried I may have upset you. I'm so pleased that you are looking at lots of options - you sound excited again - brilliant!

Tricksy - your poor doggie - I hope she is OK. She looks gorgeous! A friend wants her/your t-shirt!

Lisa - your poor DH. I hope he gets better really soon - he has been through so much.

Shelley - my heart goes out to you having to work and talk to everybody. . Please take some time out. Cathie's words to you are very wise.

Debs - how are you doing hon?

Did my stimms injection last night and I can't help thinking about what's happened to Shelley. I am often close to tears with worry that my cycle may be abandoned too and because I'm so worried about DH flying around Iraq NEXT MONTH (he's a helicopter pilot). The statistics say that he is safer in the air out there than being a soldier on the ground, but I can't help worrying about him. I just want this cycle to be over quickly and for me to be pregnant. I'll be 6 months pregnant when DH comes back and I had a little dream about this - I could actually feel the weight of the bump in my dream. I'm up in Yorkshire for a families day today with DH's new Regiment and their summer ball. Ordinarily I would be excited about it but I have to face a fellow officer who never has a nice things to say about me (he's an ar*se). So I am not looking forward to seeing him. DH say's to just smile and say hello and then walk away from him (and not to give him the satisfaction that he has upset me). Good advice, but not easy to follow.... 

Lots of love to you all,

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

am supposed to be painting, just waiting for the first coat to dry..god its so boring!! but we've decided that we are getting our drive done  (should be in the next 2 weeks) and then the house is going on the market. We are desperate to get to oz and things are looking like they are back on. we just can't wait for the house prices to keep faling, we need the maximum amount we can get. We are still going to cycle and will end up renting. if it doesn't work then its off to oz and we'll start again over there. Think we're both just fed up with workling to live here and not actually doing what we want to do. We want a baby but i know that i can have a baby anywhere, not just in this house.  PLus if the house selss i can give up work and concentrate on ttc.

Loui - that man sounds horrible to make you feel like that.   it makes me angry. i can understand your worries about your cylce but you've done it befor and know what to expect. Its a worrying time, especially with dh not being around. But we're here for you. My hols statr soon so if you want some company, just give us a shout.

Rivka - i am so so so happy for you!!!!!!! What fab news. just annoys me no one suggested this to you before   I hope you get some answers quickly ad that it won't be long b4 you have the baby you have longed for.

Shelley - big hug hun  

Deb - hope your holibobs are fantastic!! You deserve a break.

Julia - hope your headaches get better hun  

Right better go and get on with the painting    Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening girlys well i have had a wicked nitre a nd am very drunk fotrgot everything tonight we spent time with some really goid friends and had a really good laugh so we feel much better now well at the moment so im gonna g0 to bad now just 3ant  to say love uy guys very much u have really supportedc me though this reubish time thank u .


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley, you are funny!   I am glad you had a great night, sounds like you needed it. 

Cleo, fab news about Oz! I am sure that is the right decision to make. Hopefully this time next year you will be living the high life in Australia with a baby on the way  

Hi to everyone. I will come on later and do more personals. Have a good day.

Julia xxx

PS:  Emma, what sort of dog have you got? Any pics?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhh pls omg i have got the worse head ever          but it was worth it i had a fantastic nite,made me feel so much better,sorry but we went out with vic and rich lastnite sorry we did not mention it to anyone but it was last minute,so thanks u two as me and greg really needed that,we had such a laugh.hope ur not feeling to bad today guys       ,got to go settle my tummy abit need some food i really fancy a fry up yum yum but greg is shooting and i cant be bothered to cook.  be back later.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -we had a fab night too, was much needed for us all i think!! Was very funny, thought the band were great too. I look like sh$t today but was worth it.  Dh cooked a fryup this morning so its helped to make me feel better. How noisy were those girls in Ask?? Was a funny night.  Surprised if greg can shoot straight today     

julia - I hope we're too!!





So wahts happening with our next meet?? is it still going ahead on the 10th at Julias  Off to find the list now.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

BBQ 10th aug
Cleo
Lisa
Debs
Rachel
CathB
Julia 
Tricksy 


This is the list i think??  Can't find another one.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im coming to.

cleo,yes we had a really good nite it was harriwous      hey u guysssssssssssssss ,greg did not shoot to good,but we are have just made a victoria spounge yum yum and we are cooking a roast ,i look crap to just had a lovely shower,but thank u it really did make us feel normal for the evening,what happened to our friend ? the one whos flies were undone  all night      .well have a nice day hun.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sounds like the 4 of you had a good time  

We had a lovely time at the wedding yesterday. I thought that i looked quite nice in my new outfit until I saw some photos we took and i look like a heffa    I started off well this morning with a bowl of muesli but then did 2 hours ironing and my back is killing me. Thought that a stretch around Tesco might help (seriously walking about does sometimes help!) so bought dinner and its made it worse   have done nothing but munch since I got home so thats not going to help. Need to go and get some ice and I think that Si is going to have to cook our roastie and make the eton mess for pudding.........yeh thats going to help me lose weight too    

Not sure if I mentioned it before but I did go to my GP a week or so ago and he has refered me to Mr E.J, got an appt to see him on Wednesday evening. 

Amber seems to be ok, got some gunky stuff out of one of her stitches last night though so no idea whats going to happen on Monday, we'll see, just hope that she doesn't have to have another op   

Hope your all having a good day

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo and Shelley, sounds like you had a great evening out, sounds like you had a right laugh, especially with the open flies! That reminds me of one time I went to Twickenham to watch some rugby with some friends from work and Gordon, and in the middle of the pub these blokes asked us to judge who had the best willie! Well, we couldn't refuse!! Damn, nothing like that happens to me any more  

Cleo, well done on the painting, is it all finished now? When are you putting the house on the market? I am sure it will go very quickly, it is in a lovely location. You must be so excited, planning for the future, knowing that one day you will be able to walk out of your school and never have to go back, and there is a new and exciting life waiting for you on the other side of the world. Keep us all updated with it all. We will have to arrange a big going away party for you when you leave (any excuse for a knees up!) We will miss you though.

Tricksy, I am sure you looked gorgeous still at the wedding. You always look fab. Are you going to put the pics on ********? Poor Amber, I hope she is okay. I absolutely loved the pics of her on here, she is one top dog! Nancy always talks about her when she comes here. Has your DH got his new car yet? Is he loving it? 

Lisa, your poor poor hubby! What a thing to happen! I hope he is all stitched up properly now and is taking it nice and easy. Corr, it has been one thing after another for him, I hope things pick up soon.

We had quite a hectic day yesterday. I had been asked to do some modelling for a mother and baby show so yesterday saw me strutting my stuff on the catwalk which was really fun. I thought I would be nervous but it was fine. I had some lovely capri pants and a black evening top to wear, which I thought I might be offered at a reduced price afterwards, but no such luck! It was good fun and I can now put on my CV that I am a part time model! Then we went to W&G to see the tardis and Dalek, and then onto buy a carpet for the lounge so all in all a good day. Oh, and McD's for lunch, mmmm!

PiePig, I think you are in France now, so if you are, hope you are having a lovely relaxing holiday with your family.

We are having a really lazy day today. Been to the car boot sale (what a load of crap!) and then had to endure the grand prix and now watching the tennis. Hope you are all having a lovely day. xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -    I'd forgotton about him, what a prat he was!! I thinked he pulled. I've still got parmasan every where!!

Julia - i so hope your predictions ofr my future are right. We're scared about what we're doing but feel that we can't just sit around waiting for somehting to happen. Been ttc 5 years next month    Had another discussion today about getting back on it. Worked out if i start dr on my af after next then i would be stimming on my first week back at school. Not ideal as i would then have time very early in the term. I know that ttc is the most important but i don't like the thought of what it could do to the kids i teach. hard decisions but i want to go again.


Tricksy - i am sure you looked lovely hun. Glad you had a good day and that amber is getting better.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

just thought i'd update my pic, i'll do personals tomorrow, Dan wants the laptop back, i've only had it 5 mins, men, what can u do with them  

love jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

JoJo- he's absolutely gorgeous. 

Cleo - it's a big decision moving down under but a fresh start will be great for you both. We'd do the same if we could. Difficult decision re tx but you have to go with what you feel is best.

Shelley - glad you were able to let your hair down the other night. How's your head this morning? I will pm you with what happened with the abandoned cycle later on as it will take a bit of time to sit down and work it all out. 

Tricksy - you poor thing with your back. Hope it's better today. And I'm sure you looked fab on Saturday, you always do. 

Debs - hope you're enjoying France.

Julia - Kate Moss move over! The modelling sounds great, shame you couldn't get the clothes cheap though. 

Rivka - how are you doing hun?

Em - you ok?

Hello to everyone else. 

Had a manic weekend and now faced with lots of housework today. Saturday I had stupidly double booked myself for chocolate parties - one wasn't transferred from last years diary - which on top of a largish wedding order and chocs for an event in the village meant we were on the go from 7-7. Dh was a sweetheart and put his newly learned skills into practice and made some of them for me which was great. And the main thing was I got back from the second party in time to watch Dr Who  

Have friends staying over tomorrow night so need to get some order back into this place......


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Cleo - well done on the painting! DIY helped me to channel the m/c stress, hope it helped you too. Re tx - you are such a caring teacher   but hard decision.

Shelley - hope you are okay.

Debs - hope you're having fun on holiday.

Cathie - this sounds like a massively busy weekend! Glad DH was able to help. How are his choc making skills?

Tricksy - I have to agree with everyone that I'm sure you looked fab at the weeding, you always do, and you were stunning on that pic in the Standard. Glad Amber is getting better. How's Cropi?

Little Mo - how exciting, now I can say I'm friends with a top model! Sounds like fun. Wish you could keep the clothes though.

Loui - hope stimming is going well.

Rachel - glad we changed our running day to tomorrow, today even cycling to work was too wet!

Had a brilliant weekend, went to a concert Friday night with DH and a friend from work, then for the weekend we went to see another couple of friends who moved away, and we had such a relaxing lovely time with them: sightseeing on Saturday, playing games Sat night, and a walk with a pub lunch on Sunday - yummy! Plus because the girl has genetic issues, when DH mentioned what's happenning to us she had some good advice too.

Still waiting for the report to arrive, and for our appt (genetic counselling). Haven't managed to catch the SW yet, but DH is being a sweetie and offered to call her himself, as I was getting so stressed about the idea of having to explain it all.

More to follow ...

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all

just wanted to say a quick hello & hope you are all ok

i'm back at work now after my lovely break of doing 'nice' things -thanks for the notes re the days out - managed a few but the lure of eating out most night was the best!

will be able to post a lot more now back at work (well they would give us Internet access!!)

Cleo & Shelley - sounds like a great night out - hope your hangovers have gone by now - why is it that as we get older (and i mean those of us over 35 - not you 2!) the hangovers are worse??  i would need to book the monday off work!!

love to everyone else

sam xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - sounds like you and dh have alot to think about at the moment hunny - hope you get to find out what the cause is of so many m/c's and move on and get your dream - thinking of you  

Cath - hope you have a nice time with your freinds - dr who was good wasnt it?

Jojo - thanks for your text - love the picture of Issac  

Cleo - cant believe you really want to move to oz, you are very brave to think about leaving your family to live on the other side of the world, i really admire you - hope you can reach a decision about tx too - its your life and i know you are such a sweet and thoughtful teacher but you have to do what is right for you and dh  

Little Moo Moo - fancy you being a model for the day, good on you - will we get to see some pics - i bet you looked loverly jubberly - did you enjoy the tennis? i was very happy with the outcome  

Tricksy - sorry you think you looked bad in your wedding outfit, im sure you didnt but think you did the right thing having eton mess to cheer you up...........delicious   glad Amber is getting better too, loved her t-shirt - showed ds that and he found it hilarious   

Shelley - so glad you got to go out with cleo and your dh's im glad it helped to cheer you up - how are you feeling now  

Debs - thinking of you too hunny - hope you are managing to enjoy your hols   

Loui - hope stimming is going ok for you and you didnt have any problems at the ball with your fellow officer  

Rachel - how you doing hunny?

Lisa -    im so shocked at what your poor dh had to go through - will you be making an offical complaint? its horrible when you hear such stories, sending you both a big hug   

Sam07 - hope your ok?

Sammi - im with you on the length of a hangover - gone are the days when i can get in at 2am after a mega session and up for work again at 7am.............not that i wish to do that, but still! hope you are ok and glad you enjoyed your time off  

As for me, sorry i have been quiet - had the pooch home and been spending a fair bit of time with him, he is a boarder terrior and we all named him Dexter   i will post some pics when i learn how to  

Feeling very sad today, dh is back at work on nights and ds went back to school last night, i feel so lonely, even with Dexter around - still finding everything a struggle - dh and i getting really well after our break away, though that could change anytime depending on where i am in my cycle   speaking of which, isnt there a test you can have done to check your fertility age? been convinving myself lately im going through the change   

Take care all
Emms xxxxx

ps i have put on 2llbs last week, we did eat and drink alot    so now off to put it on my ticker


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry havent been on all weekend been really busy and had my nephews birthday party yesterday    Dh was back up the hospital today to have it re-dressed then Wednesday he's having it re-stitched i feel so sorry for him and i'm still really annoyed with that nurse that took the stitches out but i'm not sure that its worth complaining as they just all close ranks    Not sure how long he will be off work for,  the good news is he has lost just under a stone in weight now and i've lost 2lb!!!  i know its not a lot but it is for me 

Tricksy - I just love Ambers tshirt has Si taken her out in it yet   Have you found any human ones yet?   Glad shes doing ok hun and Cropi too.  I'm sure you looked lovely in your weddin outfit you always do!    

Cleo - Good on you and DH for making a new start......your really brave and i think it would be a great move how long do you think it will take to be accepted?  do you think you'll start treatment soon ?  Its hard when you are trying to fit it in around terms etc.,  

Cleo/Shelley - Sounds like you had a great time Saturday night ........wots all this about parmesen and open flies?   

Julia - Are you on the tv tonight...........britains next top model?  Have you got piccies?  Sounds like you had a great time  

Loui -  Hope the stimmings going ok hun and it must be really hard for you with DH away i can understand you worrying about him all the time it must be really hard for you - were all here for you if you need a chat just pm me    

Em - Glad things are going well for you and DH and i can't wait to see piccies of Dexter .......cool name!   I'm waiting still to get my blood test done for the "change" as i think i'm going through it too    Gideon sent a letter to my gp to get it done through them so that might be the way of getting it checked out.

Rachel - Hope you had a good birthday.......what did you get from DH and where did you go?

Jojo - Love the photo of Issac 

Sammij - Hope your 1st day back was not too bad and glad you had a nice break......I know it wasn't Cyprus but it was a break with DH  

Rivka - Sounds like you had a busy weekend glad you got some good advice from your friend re the genetic issues hope you get your report soon  

Right better shoot.....Hi to everyone i've missed......DH is looking at me and he wants his tea  
lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Just a quick me post:

DH managed to talk to the SW and cancel our appt on the 23th (can you update me, please?).

Then we came home to find the genetic report. It says 'abnormal female katyotype with trisomy 22'. We think (after reading around it on the web  now) that this means that the baby was a girl   who had an extra chromosom 22. Apparently it's a common cause of m/c!! But until we have the counsultation we don't know who may be the carrier and if there's anything we can do about it  . 

Now waiting to get the consultation appt. Will chase them if it needed.

Sorry for no personals, my head is spinning at the moment.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Rivka - Wow, I can totally understand why your head is spinning.  There is so much more you need to know.  Good luck with finding out, I really hope that what you learn is helpful.  I can't help feeling sad though that you have had to have so many m/cs before finding out something like this.

Debs - What can I say, I am really so sorry.

Shelley - So sorry your cycle had to be cancelled.  Like the others said though, the first cycle sometimes can be trial and error.  It sounds to me like they just need to up your dose from day 1 next time.  I know you must be very disappointed though.

Jo - My hair is falling out too.  Strange though that you haven't got AF back yet.

No news from me other than to say that I did take note of all you said and yes I have been burying my head in the sand.  What is was it that I would rather find out the bad news by having AF arrive than by having a scan (which was what happened the last time I miscarried).  I do have my first doctors appointment tomorrow, HPTs are still positive and I am now feeling nauseas so I am feeling a lot more hopeful and it is definitely done me good keeping away from message boards where I sit and read about how much more pregnant other people feel than me.

Hi to everyone else.  Will update again tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all,

Well my weekend was well and truly ruined last night   I went down to Cropi at 6 and we had been broken into down the yard, every single bit of tack has been taken   theiving barstewards   There is nothing left, we have got 1 headcollar left between 3 horses and thats only because I keep one in my field shelter for emergencies. They have taken about 4k worth of stuff and the Police do not give two hoots, they havn't even been down   They theives have kicked the doors in and they are trashed. I am so so pee'd off, my tack is going to cost me about £1300 to replace, it is insured but I've been told that notoriously they will try and get out of paying    Cropi has already got the hump as she hasn't been ridden and there is no chance of her being ridden before Friday.

Sorry for the me post but I'm too pee'd off to get my head around personals  

Thanks everyone for asking about Amber, she went back to the vets today and although her stitches have burst on one side the vet does not want to reoperate, thankfully. She has still got her hat on and luckily she could come to work with me today. Tomorrow she is going to my Mums and I'm off to London with some friends to do a bit of shopping (not that I've got any spare money now) and then going to see Take That the Musical, to be honest I really can't be bothered but I'm sure that it'll be good when we get there.

ps we didn't get our Eton Mess last night as I didn't get home til late and didn't get dinner until 9.30! Had it tonight though and it was yummy.

sorry again for the me me me post

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx

ps Rivka big hugs hun   

pps Sam I'm thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -        I am so sorry hun to hear about your yard. What complete bloody @rseh0les!!!!! It really p$sses me off. Sorry for the langage but they really  make me  . You work bloody hard for what you have and some little s$it comes and takes it. If there is anything i can do just let me know. Am more than happy to help with amber on Friday as i am off and only doing housework. I could call in on her if you like?? or she's welcome here.  I can't beleive the run of luck that you are having hun.       I hope take that is good, i'm sure you'll enjoy it as you love them and a day in London is always good. You make sure you have fun.   So wish there was something i could do to make things better for you.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,i dito what cleo has said cant belive some people,they should find them and cut there bloody fingers off,and if there is anything at all that i can do just holla.sending u lots off love and    glad amber is doing well.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksey - Wot a bl%dy nightmare!!  What is wrong with people i'm so sorry hun its just so sh!tty i hope that you can get the insurance sorted you work blemming hard and people just thieve      I hope you have a nice time in London i'm sure it will do you the world of good once you get there   
If you need anything give me a shout or if you wanna talk ring me hun


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

God Tricksy, that is terrible. I am so sorry to hear your news. Everyone else is right, these people should be shot. How would they like it if someone broke into their scummy homes and nicked their posessions (if they had anything worth stealing). That is what I hate about this country - you work hard to get some nice things in your life, and then some scumbags come along and take it away from you. I really hope you get the insurance sorted. Poor Cropi. I hope the little sh1theads did not scare the horses in any way. 

Rivka,   big hugs to you and your DH regarding the genetic report. I googled trisomy 22 and was quite surprised at all the information. It was all quite mind blowing. I hope you get to see the specialist soon and get some answers.

Emma, your doggy sounds lovely. Is he old enough to go out yet? Would love to meet him one day. Glad that things with DH are going better since your break. I bet you can't wait until the summer holidays to have DS home again all the time. 

Sam, good luck tomorrow, I hope it is good news. I know what you mean, I would rather stick my head in the sand than find out bad news. I hope you have some good news for us all tomorrow.

Jo, thanks for the pic, your little man is gorgeous! 

Lisa, how is your poor DH today? Well done both of you on the weight loss. That is fab news. 

Louie, how are things with you? I hope work is going well and treatment too.

Shelley, did you say it was this week you see Gidon? I hope you get some answers and can start your successful treatment soon.  

Cathie, wow you certainly work hard! I really admire you. I hope you have a lovely time with your friends visiting. Don't worry about tidying up too much - stuff things in cupboards, I am sure they won't notice! 

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all okay. Sorry, no pics from the fashion show, unless of course I get in the paper, in which case I will be as famous as Tricksy! 

Have a nice evening everyone xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Did anyone catch the news tonight about the males biological clocks? it was quite frightening!  Theres a link on the news discussion board to it


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - that's horrible.    Glad Amber doesn't need another op though. 

Rivka -   good luck finding out what that all means. 

Sam - glad you're feeling more positive about being pg now. 

Can't write much tonight as feeling a bit low. I was fine till took Daisy to school and there was a woman there with a baby which just really upset me. I've got used to seeing babies everywhere but I suppose that's one place that is normally baby free and when she started crying I had to leave before I joined in   Doesn't help that af arrived today. Got home and Honey jumped straight onto the sofa next to me and gave me a big snuggle which made me feel a bit better though.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ah guys thank you. Please don't apologise for any language!! mine has been technocoloured and the F word has never been used as much   and as you know I use it quite frequently anyway   

I am just on the website in the US that I used to order Cropi's headcollar, I'm going to order us all a new one to cheer us all up. They are much cheaper from the states, despite the taxes and much better quality, they are more than half price. I know that we have nothing left tack wise but thank goodness they didn't touch the horses, although they were a bit freaked out last night. At least tack can be replaced, they can't.

Just been talking to my sil about it all and putting the world to rights. I tell you I firmly believe that when we were kids and brought up with manners, discapline and good old smack across the back of the legs or a slap on the a$rse when we were naughty we never had these problems. Lack of boundries are causing this country to fall apart and its only going to get worse ......unless of course they bring back the slipper at school, never did me much harm and I used to get it quite regularly    

Cath - I'm sorry you've not had a good evening hun


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
haven't had a chance to catch up with the thread for a few days but I had a lovely weekend - we went out to an American Restaurant in Covent Garden on my birthday (4th of July and all that) and had a really nice time with lots to drink and eat and also caught up with some good friends I hadn't seen for a while which was really nice.  We then went up to Bedford on Saturday to stay with DH's brother for the night and didn't get back till late yesterday.  Sadly though back at work today and ended up having to stay till 10 pm but am now still feeling a bit wired rather than sleepy.

Rivka - glad that you have made a plan about what to do, but sorry the report has not shed more light on the situation and will hope the consultation appointment comes soon so you can find out some more information - have you any idea how long that may be?  I second Sam as well in saying it is just a shame you have had so many miscarriages before you have got to this point  .  Also the weather was awful at 6 pm tonight so I was very glad we are now running tomorrow instead especially when I ended up working late!

Tricksy - Gosh - it's all happening for you at the moment - so sorry about the burglary and I really hope you can get the insurance people to pay up - it would be really unfair otherwise - try to enjoy tomorrow though and not let it spoil things too much or the horrible burglars will have got away with even more.  However, I loved the photos of Amber and am glad that the Tshirt has helped - has Si taken her for a walk yet though? 

Lisa - sorry to read about Steve and the fiasco with his stitches   - hope he is doing better now though.  Can't believe how much weight Steve has lost either - it is so much easier for men! (and you didn't need to loose any).

Loui - how did your scan go today? -I have been wondering how you have got on and hope there are lots of little follies starting to grow   .  I hope your summer ball went OK too and that fellow officer did not upset you again   .

Cleo - hope you have got your house looking lovely after all that painting - I think you are right about not wanting to delay your move if you are still planning on going out to Oz though - life is too short to wait for things like that and you are right that you can have tx anywhere (although hopefully you may already be pg before you go).  That's a hard decision you have to make about when to start your tx though - I'm in a dilemma about having one student with me when I start my tx and you have a whole class full of them to consider! 

Debs - hope you are having a lovely holiday in France  

Shelley - glad you had a good weekend and a nice time out with Cleo - sounds like it was what you needed.

Julia - your modelling session sounds great - shame you didn't get any freebies/good discounts though on the stuff.

JoJo - loved the picture of your little boy - he is gorgeous!

Cath - Sorry you have been feeling low   - sometimes with me when AF comes things can upset me more than normal. Hope you have a nice time with your friends when they stay though (is it tonight?) and it cheers you up- sounds like you've earned it with both those chocolate parties on the weekend.

Sammij - hope it's not too bad being back at work - I always hate going back after IVF tx   .

Emma - sorry you've been feeling lonely with DH and DS not about   - you will have to train Dexter to give you lots of cuddles.  I constantly talk to Choccy when DH isn't about but maybe that's just me!

Sam2007 - I'm really pleased that you've booked in to see your GP tomorrow and also that you're getting pg symptoms now.  Keep us posted on how you are doing.

Well time to go to bed now methinks - hi to everyone I have missed but think I have caught up with most of you,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hi all

just wanted to get this off my chest:

one of the girls i work with has just announced she is expecting her 4th baby (yes 4!!) in december- all lovely etc but then she says in the same breath '' i'll be back to work after 2 months cos i can't really afford this one''

arrrggghhhhh!!  sorry but i having to deal with this at the mo has sent me in a right spin.  I feel soooo envious & upset but also a bit angry?  does that make sense?

& then of course its all about babies and the inevitable q comes my way - '' don't you want kids sam'' - well - its nearly finished me off today.

sorry -had to rant .

& i got soaked walking into town (i work at North station rd & thought i'd be healthy today)

so today is rubbish.

hope you are all - i will get around to PM's soon!!

xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Sammyj - I'm sorry that you have to work with someone who's announced her latest pregnancy. I know exactly how you feel 

Tricksy - what barstewards - I was so angry to hear your news. And I think you are amazing to have jumped in and started looking for new equipment. I hope that you get the insurance money soon so that poor Croppi and the other horses can be exercised again.

Rachel - I'm glad you had a brilliant birthday. Any chance of walking this week?

Cath - ditto - any chance of walking the dogs? I promise I'll be there this time. I'm sorry you were so upset at seeing the baby - I get like that sometimes too, and as Rachel say's, particularly around AF time (or sadly around the due dates any babies of mine would have had if I had conceived on each cycle - I've one coming up this month ).

Lisa - brilliant news that you have both lost all that weight (although you didn't need to).

Cleo -I'll miss you when you go to Oz. How long will it take to get yourselves out there (once the house is sold). I think you must do what is right for you when trying to decide when to cycle again. I had a similar dilemma trying to work out whether to go back to work and then cycle - it turned out that I couldn't cycle at any other time, and so far, work has been a brilliant distraction for me.

Rivka - I'm glad to hear that things are moving again with you. Have you thought about phoning Terry the embriologist at ISIS to discuss the findings? I found that before I went to ARGC and Barcelona, it was really useful knowing what their likely prognosis and treatment plans were before they told me officially, so that I could ask more pertinent questions purtaining to my case so that I didn't get misled by their statistics and their 'one treatment fits all' solutions. 

JoJo - your boy is gorgeous - I want one!

Emma - I know how you feel being all alone at home. I have now started recording lots of films/programs to look forward to watching when lonelyness strikes. 

Julia - or is it "Britain's top model" now? . What meanies they were not even offering you a discount! Was the show at the mother and baby fayre that Brenda has talked about?

Sam2007 - best of luck with your appointment today.

I seem to be stimming OK - just a couple of follies less than last time. I didn't like the female sonographer though - she pulled the dildocam out from me so quicky that I felt she had bruised me. Ouch! I have another scan tomorrow. The ball on Saturday was really good - the theme was "a touch of pink" - and so many men dressed up in brilliant pink costumes! One had hired an old-fashioned Victorian outfit (in pink) complete with white wig and white face paint. Others had got (very cheap) tailors to make light pink satin suits!!! I did see the nasty man - he asked DH "is Mrs Stocker here tonight?" (my surname) - as I had my back to him when he asked I didn't realise it was him asking the question, so as I turned round I piped up "Mrs Stocker is here" with a big happy grin - and he was quite taken aback at how nice I had (mistakenly!) been! Ha!

Now for a me post. I had one of the 2 PARA funerals to go to this afternoon in Wales and so booked a military helicopter to pick myself and 2 others up (we are quite high priority in the whole tasking chain because of all the deaths) to take us there. We had to go via Liverpool to drop another officer off before going to Cardiff. It was a 1 1/2hr flight and 10 mins into it, I felt really sick because we were jumping all over the sky (rain clouds) and it was warm in the back). You guessed it, like in Barcelona, and I have no real idea why, but I fainted and fitted for a minute again before coming round and was sick. Why or why did it happen again? Am I such a weekling now that as soon as I am in any kind of discomfort, my body can't cope and I faint and fit. I think it was motion-sickness (I feel it in a car if I am being driven by someone who does rough gear changes), but have never been sick in a car. I suppose it's because I can always wind the window down for some fresh air/ask the driver to stop and so I am in control. In Barcelona when the consultant had all his instruments inside me (sorry if too much info) and was causing me a huge deal of pain and discomfort I fitted/fainted/was sick, and the same happened again today when I felt sick. I also started on a course of antibiotics last night (which I was advised to take by the Barcelona consultant because he said they wouldn't harm me if I took them and I didn't have an infection) - and some side effects in extreme cases are fainting/fitting/sickness, and so I am not sure if the antiobiotics were purely a coincidence or not. Afterall, I don't think I would have fitted/fainted/been sick if I hadn't been in the helicpoter today. So, what do you all think?

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Just a quickie!

Tricksy:
What a bunch of w*nkers I'm so pleased the horse were untouched. Dh is in insurance and I think if it was locked away they have know choice but to pay. Check your policy.

Cathie:
Sorry you are feeling down but the emotions of that time of the month doesn't,t help does it.

Rivka:
How exciting with the results. I have a friend who had a misscarage and the doc said she may not be able to carry girls she has three boys, so maybe that is just a thing in girls and if they picked a boy embie you would be fine.

Shelley:
Glad you had a nice weekend. Hope you get some answers at your follow up. 

Cleo:
Totally think if you want to cycle then you should. The kids will be fine and your future is important 2 not just the kids you care for.

Hi everyone else

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening all,
  sorry but a me post is coming on,i have been feeling really down today and no matter whati try to do i just cant get myself up again,cant stop thinking how far on we would be if we were still going ahead,i have got nothing to look forward to ,just want friday here so we will no whats going to happen next.i am gratefull for what i have got now,and i am very lucky but some how it just dosent make a difference.im sorry but i really am feeling so down,will it ever happen?? all this waiting around is driving me crazy.sorry guys.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

Shelley - a big hug coming your way hun. i am so sorry, its just rubbish (watching my language!!) I know hoe you feel with dates etx every thursday i think how far along i would have been. Its so hard. here when ever you need me.  

Loui - how scarey for you hun, i don't know what to say. A trip to your gp must be in order surely? I hope you feel better now and glad stimming is going well.

Cath -   big hug for you darlin'  Babies hey. they should put warning signs up when they're about. The amount of kids in my class whose mums have had children and i get dragged out to see them. Take it easy on yourself hun xxxxx

Tricksy - glad you have managed to order some things at a cheaper price.  

Minxy - oops sorry for the swearing, thought i had edited it quite well!! Obviously not   Sorry again, they just made me so mad. Tricksy is one of the loveliest people i know (and i know some lovely people) and she just didn't deserve it.


Thanks for all your well wishes about oz, i feel like its a long way off but it all starts with small steps. As they say 'you got to have a dream or how you gonna make a dream come true!!'

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I really feel for you  Disappointment at any stage in IVF is really hard to get through, more so everyone says when it happens before egg collection. If you want you can ask to have the free counselling session that ISIS offer - the counsellor was really good and was there to listen. We took the session after our 2nd failure and I in particular found it very useful. Have you been on the poor responders thread yet? You may find other girls in similar situations who may be able to give you lots of good advice, particularly about what to ask at your review.

loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just had a load of waxing done...........ouch ouch ouch     Has anyone had laser hair removal done........I really need it i'm such a hairy mairy  

DH in hospital tomorrow to have his stitches re done I'm praying that nothing else goes wrong   I don't think i can bear anything else happening to him.

Sammij - Big hugs to you hun     Its one of the hardest things having to work with pg ladies and it makes total sense what your feeling at the moment    

Shelley - Ohhhhhh hun    I'm sorry its so hard i just don't know what to say but i'm sure that Gideon can help you to feel better with some answers when you see him on Friday it must be so hard to have a cycle cancelled and i really feel for you -  I reckon that you need another night out with Cleo  

Cath - Big hugs coming your way     I know i always feel worse around AF coming or a week after it always makes me feel more sensitive about everything, Its so hard     I'm having problems hearing about my friends morning sickness at the moment it just makes me feel so upset.  Cath if you want to chat or meet up text me hun  

Loui - Oh Loui how frightening for you   Do you think it could be the medication?  maybe you should go and see a doc to see what he thinks it must be so scarey and you don't want to have that to worry about too,  glad the stimmings going ok    

Rachel - Glad that you had a good birthday do, sounds lovely - what did Mike get you?  When do yo go away?

Tricksy - Hope your having a good time tonight and a good night out does you the world of good after yesterday  

Sam - Hope everything went well at your docs appointment today  

Julia - Hows things hun?

Rivka - Good luck with your report findings  

I don't know whether anyone saw my little post the other day but did anyone see the news discussion board about the male biological clock?  

Anyway better dash
love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - yep I saw it - it made interesting reading. It was something I had suspected for a long time. 

Loui


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - How scary for you.  I really think you should discuss all this with your GP.  I know antibiotics can make some people ill but it doesn't sound to me like you had been on the long enough and as this is now the second time it has happened, I just think that you should take the better safe than sorry path.  Glad the stimming is OK.  Also have you mentioned this at the ISIS?  Maybe you should what with EC and ET coming up.

Lisa - Hope dh is OK now.  Yes I read about about the male reproductive clock.  It was a bit scary reading for me at the moment because I am already very aware of MY age but this article was saying that you are more likely to miscarry or have a down's baby if the MALE is over 35.  But on the other hand I was glad to hear that men are in the same boat as us women.  I think most men don't feel any rush to make babies like us women do and maybe this will make them re-think.

Tricksy - I am so sorry about the break in.

Cath, Shelley & Sammi -  .  Hope you all feel more positive soon.

Debs - Hope you are OK.

Rachel - Hope you had a good birthday.

Well I went and saw a lovely female doctor today.  She was very very interested (and amazed) to hear my story.  Of course I didn't get any confirmation of my pregnancy but she did say she would refer me to the hospital so hopefully I will hear something from them soon.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Loui -   how scary!! I agree you should see your GP, especially as it's the 2nd time. Sorry I'm not sure what a medical advice could be, but I would ask to have full blood tests at least to eliminate any problems the GP may suspect.

Tricksy -   this is so bad!! You must be furious. Hope the insurance pays though, as Liz said. A night out would do you good, I hope  

Sammij -   I really know what you mean, it's so unfair that some people can have more kids tahn they like to and we haven't got any  

Cath -   hope you are feeling better today, I find seeing babies sometimes affect me more than other times, like you say hard when it's a place you don't expect it.

Sam - glad you spoke to the dr. Are they not giving you blood tests to put your mind at rest? Good that you have more symptoms now.

Cleo - thanks for the sweet pm, I pm'd you.

Shelley - oh darling,  , it's so hard, I know. I hope your appt on Friday makes you feel better, I remember after my failed cycle (1st)  they came up with things to change for the 2nd go and this made me feel more positive, sure they'll come up with improvements for your next go.

Liz - interesting whether the problem is in the gebder of the baby, never thought of it ... This will be something to put on the list of questions when we have the referral.

Lisa - well done for DH on all the weight loss (and to you although you don't need it), hope he's appt today was okay.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - im so sorry to hear that you had a break in hun   what a horrible thing to happen - sending you big hugs   

Shelley - hope you are feeling a little brighter today, im sure this has all hit you very hard - not surprising really   - look after yourself   

Lisa - hope dh gets on ok at the hospital - thinking of you - bet you look like a plucked chicken     

Cath - hope your are ok hunny, dont like it when you are down     

Sammi - i know how you feel hunny - its soooo painful isnt it? my dh had 4 children in his first marriage and now we cant have 1   its pretty sh*t really - big hugs  

Just a quickie cos i got some ironing to do while the pup is calm.......phew he is quite hard work really   any tips on how to keep your house smelling dog free got fragrance things going on all over the place to get rid of the smell - poor Dex   

Love to all
Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Had another cr&p day    Dh went to have his stitches redone and they sent him home saying they don't want to stitch it now and to let it heal up naturally!!!! and they told him to go back every other day for a re-dressing, he was absolutey fuming and went straight down our GP's (who mucked it up in the first place) and they have said that because the wound is so deep that its got to heal from the inside first and re-stitching it won't do any good!!!So he's gotta go back everyother day for them to re-dress and check for infection So he's still no better off plus next Tuesday he has his MRI scan for his ankle fiasco - its just one thing after another - really sorry for the moan it just feels like its hard enough dealing with the constant stress of ttc without all this worry about DH too.  

Sorry can't do personals today 
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Lisa, your poor dh. How horrid for you both  

Angel - no idea how to keep dog smells away - I just don't notice it anymore having given up trying to get rid of it. Something like febreeze would probably be good though. Can't wait to see some pics of the pup. How are you doing?

Loui - sorry you had such a scary experience. I agree with the others who suggest you go to see your doctor about it. I'm afraid I'm pretty tied up for the rest of the week now with a night shift tomorrow and a choc party on Friday - though I could go for a walk early evening on Friday as I'm not due in Withm till 6.30.

Shelley   Sorry I've not had chance to pm you about how I felt after the abandoned cycle. I'll try to get onto it tonight. It's just an awful feeling.

Thanks so much for all the support guys. It means a huge amount. I was a bit worse yesterday and nearly didn't go out to the work do in the evening as there were so many children and women with bumps there that I couldn't face it. I put it off till most of them had gone and just went for the quiz bit which was fun (and child free). Af has been pretty heavy so that won't have helped my mental state. Today is better, though this rain is a pain.

Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

A quickie from me tonight as I've not been in long and I MUST email my Auntie, I've not been in touch with her for weeks (she lives in NZ) Its going to be another waffle about me I'm afraid, I hope that you don't all mind 

Lisa - I am so so sorry about Steve's back, what a nightmare, why do people think that they can pee us around like this and its ok   its so unfair  bug hugs to him and he's just earnt himself an extra scary ride in the Evo <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D18%255F1%255F33%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I'm trying to get out of Si when we are next free on a Saturday night for this ellusive chinese !! Keep hassling me and I'll hassle him!!

Cath -    Big hugs to you hun, you are really doing so well and you are coping amazingly. Are you enjoying your new job more?? Is it less stressful??

Rivka - I hope that you get some answers soon 

Em - We need pics!! I'm no expert as sometimes my house does whiff a bit occassionally but its not very often. Give doggy a bath and blow dry him so he doesn't go running around the house drying himself on the furniture  wash his beds once a week, Channel perfume  I kid you not, Amber gets Chanelled, although at the moment she is on Issey Myaki as we've run out of Channel, plug in air freshners......but when the weather is like this I'm afraid your fighting a losing battle 

I had a great time in the end yesterday, it was a very stressful morning, I won't bore you with the details but no doubt I will end up doing that!!! I took Amber to work with me at 6am and then left Amber at my Mums, late morning and ended up crying all the way home as she upset me, not on purpose but she did  Due to what my Mum had said I had a few phone calls to make to make arrangements for Amber for today while I was at work. Luckily my lovely client, who is also now a very good friend said that I could take her with me to work today. I then had a clothing crisis as it was pouring with rain and what I had planned to wear was not going to be any good!! It all went ok and then I somehow managed to leave my phone at home, didn't realise until we were at the train station and by then it was too late. I knew that my friend who was looking after Crop was trying to get hold of me and I didn't have a clue what his number was! Q lots of stressing and a couple of calls from my friends phone and it was all sorted.....still felt totally lost without my phone and a bit vunerable to be honest  

We headed straight for Primark on Oxford Circus, I've never been before to shop properly, only ever been in there once to get some bikinis before we went away. Crickey it was flipping massive and SO cheap, we were in there for 2 1/2 hours, I got loads of stuff (13 things!) and only spent £80   We then went to Covent Garden and had some dinner which was also lovely and then to the Theatre. It was fanfriggingtastic  Its called Never Forget, the story of a tribute band to Take That, it was amazing, I could hardly talk when we came out as I was hoarse from yelling and singing at the end  They had a huge standing ovation, it was one of, if not the best show I have ever seen, amazing and brilliant. I fell in the door at 12.40 this morning and crawled into bed, but typically couldn't get to sleep! Si got me up at 5.30 this morning and i wanted to cry 

My Mum had told Si that Amber had been batting a hedgehog around the garden yesterday and no matter how many times they moved it it kept coming back! Hence today Amber is covered in bloody fleas  I didn't notice them until I got to work, my friend had her dog there too so I ended up having to go to the vets, get spray for home, work and frontline for both dogs  cost me 60 blinking quid  fingers crossed they will all be gone tomorrow.

We as usual lately its mainly me waffling, sorry guys  I saw Mr EJ tonight and its all ok (yacked enough about me for one night!) and he's explained a lot and we have a plan of action! time will tell if its going to work

Ok I've really got to do this email, lots of love to everyone, take care

Lots of Love

Nikola xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,tell us more about what happened with doc ej,what plan off action have u both got?if u dont want to tell thats cool and sorry for being nossey.glad u had a good time in london,it does u good every nowq and then.poor amber bless her shes been through it laterly.  

lisa,poor dh he really has had alot off **** going on,bless him,but sounds like he is really doing well with his weight.and how ru? 

cath,no worries hun i no ur soo busy,so in ur own time hun. 

hi everyone else thanks for ur messages.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

to you hun, how are you doing 

I don't mind telling at all what happened, just thought I'd talked enough about myself for one day    

As usual Mr EJ was llluuurrrrvvvvlllyyy we had a chat about whats been happening and he explained to me exactly why I'm bleeding like I am. Its the blood vessels that feed the uterus lining that are not shutting off properly when the lining comes away, they do not know what its starts or happens but he thinks that its probably unlinked to anything that has happened in the past or the ivf. Unfortunatley the best was to deal with it is the pill or even better the hormonal coil, both of which he said, are not an option for me as I don't mind saying that we are not having any more treatment but I'm certainly not going to prevent any possible miracle from happening. He said that one of the tablets I've been giving are totally useless and not to take them anymore but the Triam? Acid tablets are really good, not hormonal and don't have any side effects, I need to start taking them before it gets bad so on Day 1 I take them 3 times a day and use them for 3 or 4 days, they make the blood vessels close up give me some relief from the bleeding......hopefully.....he wants to see me again in 3 months if things have not improved. He said that my weight gain from the ivf is pretty good at ONLY 10lb   he said that it won't start to come off for around 6 months as my body is not quite sure whats hit it over the last year. Its going to take a while to calm down apparently. He said that there is no point in him doing scans or biopsys are Isis would of been checking for any abnomalities at every scan and it would be a waste. He is so nice and I feel so much better now I know why its happening and how its happening. I think that i'll be able to cope with it better now I am more informed  

Told you it was more waffle!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Tricksy - so glad Mr EJ has a plan for you, it's been quite distressing to have that bleeding you were having. And maybe this can improve your chances for ttc naturally if they sort out the blood vessels?

Cathie -   glad the quiz was good, you did well to go only to it.

Lisa -   how aweful for you and DH! I can imagine how much you are worried about him, sending you both a huge hug.

Haven't heard yet from the genetic clinic, I'll leave it a few days then will try to chase them and see what happens to our referral. It won't be soon I know, but I want to know when.

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,thats really interesting and its good he has given u some more answers,and that u have now got something else to try.sorry to hear u have defo given up on treatment but im      that u get a natural pregnancy.things have got to turn round for u and good things are coming ur way. lots of love to u hunny.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - Glad you got a good explanation as to why you have been bleeding so heavily.  Yes I think getting a reason as to why something is happening makes all the difference to how we cope.  I'm really jealous that you got to see the Take That show as I really want to see that.

Has anyone seen Mama Mia (the stage show)?  I really loved that and guess it is probably similar.  Now I want to see the film.

Lisa - I always have a bikini and full leg wax when I go on holiday.  Couldn't do it all the time though as it is so painful.  Hope Steve's wound quickly heals.

Rivka - No the doctor didn't offer me any blood tests.  She did say though that she thought they would want to see me quickly for a scan so that is why I didn't ask.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Day off today ....yeah!!!  Thats cheered me up a bit,  plus me and my beszie mate are going to see Mama Mia tonight at the cinema and i can't wait,  she took me to see the stage show for my 30th (long time ago!  ) birthday surprise and it was fab so really looking forward to tonight and forgetting about everything for a while.

Shelley - Good luck for tomorrow sweetie let us know how things go  

Sam - Hope you hear about your scan soon    I have my bikini line done its painful but its so quick   I would like to have the laser done but its really expensive i think.

Rivka - Hope you hear soon from the clinic,  did you cancel your SW visit?

Tricksy - I'm so pleased that you had a great time in London sounds like it was just what you needed and a good spend up always helps    I've only been to Primark in Basildon and it was like a jumble sale there were clothes all over the place and it put me off maybe i should try again at those prices.
Sorry i forgot you had that docs appointment    I'm so pleased that you now know why it happening and that he's come up with a plan to sort it out, did he say whether this could help to ttc naturally if the bleedings not so heavy?  

Cath - Glad your feeling a bit better and that you enjoyed the quiz night  

A big hello to everyone - gotta dash i'm not even dressed yet  

Thanks girls for asking about DH's problems at the moment it means a lot to know that you all care  
Lotsa love
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Have a great day off Lisa, enjoy Mama Mia   I've also been put off in the past by the total chaos that always in Primark but I have to say that the London one is really tidy, there are staff everywhere   and as you say the prices are great and apparentley it all lasts well too   

Sam - The show was amazing, we will go again I think it was that good. Just a shame they don't do a matinee during the week (may do one on a Saturday I think??) as its a really late night. If you can go and see it you should, you'll love it!! 

Rivka - I hope you get some answers soon and your appt hurrys up   

Shell - Thanks hun   how are you feeling?? Are you back at Isis tomorrow?? 

Julia - Hope your ok?? havn't seen you around for a while

Cleo - Not long until you break up now, bet your counting down the days  

Cath - How are you feeling?? af's always make things worse, doesn't help though does it    try and keep your chin up  

Em - Any pics of the puppy yet??  

This is just a quicky as I'm off today. Was meant to have the dentist coming for the horses this morning but we are going this afternoon now   Got the saddle fitter coming out at 11.30 so fingers crossed we'll have some tack again today so we can ride them to the dentist rather than having to use our legs   Its costing me a fortune to replace everything, fingers crossed the insurance pays out   

Gotta dash, catch up again later

Have a good day everyone, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Tricksy - well done on starting to replace things in the stables, fingers crossed the insurance coughs up

Shelley - good luck at ISIS tomorrow  

Lisa - enjoy your day off and Mama Mia! I want to see the film too (didn't see the show, but I like Abba). Anyone wants to go with me? 

Yes, we cancelled the SW visit, DH spoke to her (I was too stressed about the whole thing) and explained we cannot now deal with adoption plans while all this is going on. She was okay apparently and said to get in touch with her when we're ready. I must admit I'm so more tempted with having a baby from the early days of pg (touch wood) even if we need donor eggs. I know it's not right in a way, as there are many kids out there who need a family. But all the process and the invasion into your privacy and the hoops you have to jump were really daunting. Plus I'd love to be pg and have the baby and be 'normal'   (at least outwardly).

Just as a backup plan I e-mail Reprofit to ask for their information pack, because I know their waiting list is very long (thanks Rachel for the advice!). Will not know until the genetic counsultation whether this is what we should do, but don't want to be a situation that I want to have DE and have to wait for ever.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been quiet for a few days. I have been around, just never get time to dedicate to doing personals, and I hate coming on and just doing a few lines.

Tricksy, that show sounds fab. I wanted to go to London for my 40th and see a show but I am going to postpone it for a a few months I think. I was lying awake the other night thinking about your burgulary, and thinking about whether the "nasty people" might come back if they realise you have replaced everything. They are such scum, I hope you don't have any more problems, and are able to claim everything back on the insurance. That big Primark sounds fab - I have only been to the one in Ipswich, but love the value and choice. I am so glad that Mr E-J has put your mind at rest a little bit about the bleeding and given you some reassurance, although was sorry to read that you are not having any more treatment. I also hope that a miracle happens and you get pregnant naturally. I hope Amber is okay too and makes a speedy recovery.

Cathie, I can totally understand you not wanting to go out when there are lots of children around, and I think you tend to notice women with bumps loads when you are trying to avoid them! I went through a stage of not seeing my friends who were pregnant/had babies as I could not bear to listen to them saying how much they hated being pregnant, when I would have given anything to be in their shoes, especially when they all knew what I had been going through. 

Louie, you poor thing regarding the helicopter flight. It must have been so scary. Perhaps something like Rescue Remedy might help? Or travel sickness bands or tablets? Although I know that would not explain the fit whilst you were in Spain, but it might help in the future if you need to take regular helicopter flights. 

Emma, any pics of the lovely dog yet? Sorry I can't help with the smell issue. I think when you live with it you become immune to the smell. Saying that, I hope my house does not stink of 3 cats!!! Tricksy's house always smells gorgeous - you would not know she had a dog, so maybe investing in some Chanel is the answer!

Shelley, sorry you are feeling so low at the moment. I really hope that Gidon has some answers for you tomorrow and that you can cycle again very quickly with a better outcome. 

Lisa, I hope you have a fantastic time seeing Mama Mia tonight with your friend. Are you eating out too? I am going next week with some friends to Braintree, and having "scoff everything in sight Chinese" beforehand. Sorry to hear about Steve's back. I hope it heals up quickly with no further problems. Did you say he has his foot investigations next week? I hope all goes well with that. I have seen that laser treatment advertised. There is a place near Tesco that does it. I would not mind having my hairy chin done - one of the unfortunate side effects of PCOS! It has not got to the stage of shaving a beard off every day, but I am conscious of a few hairs that I would rather not have! 

JoJo, what a gorgeous pic - you must be a very proud mummy!

Cleo, how are things with you? How long now until your holidays? Have you finished decorating your house ready for putting it on the market? In respect of treatment in Australia, have you done any research about costs etc? I hope you sell your house quickly so that you don't have the stress of work when you cycle again.

Sam07, I am glad you managed to see a nice doctor, I hope you get an early scan soon. 

Rachel, hope you had a lovely birthday, the night out in Covent Garden sounds like fun.

Liz, how are you? How is the lovely Faith? I bet she is growing up really quickly. Hope we can see her again soon (and you of course!)

Rivka, I hope you get some news soon too, regarding the report and an appt to see the specialist. 

Hi to anyone I have missed - sorry if I have missed you.

Did anyone see that programme the other night, the man with 20 children? It was terrible, the children all lived in such awful conditions, dirty house, no sheets on the beds etc and all the time the father was claiming benefits and drinking and smoking. It made me so cross to think that he can go on having children and forcing them to live like that. Also, did anyone read about coffee being related to infertility? There has been a new study saying that anyone who drinks more than 4 cups of coffee a day reduces fertility by 26%. 

I have been busy doing nothing - yesterday I spent the day at Clarice House. It was lovely, there were only 6 people on Bliss days. The food was lovely too. Wish I could afford to go more often!

Anyway, hope you are all okay. See you soon.

Julia xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just seen your post Rivka, I think you are doing the right thing, explore every possible avenue to get your dream, adoption will always be there at the end of the day.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie cos im at work   want to put some pics of Dex on here but no idea how to do it   any tips would be gratefully received  

Back later for personals

Em x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Tricksy - what a fab day you had in London - I really want to go to Primark and Take That too now! I hope the saddler has come up trumps with a good price for all your new tack. And what a bonus if you can ride to the horsey dentist! I hope your new tack will be locked away again, with even more security than last time because as someone said, the burglars may try and re-visit (barstewards). BTW I'd love to hear someone say that my house smells lovely - what a compliment!

Lisa - you poor things having to cope with DH's ankle and back. I really feel for you.

Em - I'm not sure how to past a photo - Tricksy must know though!

Little Mo - I'm glad you had a nice day at Clarice House, it's lovely and relaxing there.

PiePig - I'm thinking of you - are you OK?

Rivka - well done you for investigating everything. Horrible to think about but I wonder whether you may qualify for genetic selection, i.e. choosing the sex of your baby to avoid any problems with trisomy 22 again? Worth a thought or too. Plus, keeping your options open with Re-profit is a great idea - but have you thought about there being an issue with DH's sperm? You may not have to have donor eggs if there is. I was told in Barcelona that they suspect an embryo may fail to thrive (after the 3 day point) potentially because of sperm factors (and hence DH having had all these extra tests).

Shelley - I'm sorry you are feeling so low too. I hope you get some positive news tomorrow. 

Rachel - how are you?

Cathie - how are you too? Shall we leave dog walking until next week?

Sam07 - I hope you get an early scan soon too  

I had my day 5 scan yesterday and all is fine. Fortunately my lining has jumped from 3mm to 7.6mm so I am not so worried about that now. I spoke to ISIS about my fainting/fitting/vomiting episode (thank you all for your advice about calling them) and all they said was to stop taking the antibiotics if I have anymore episodes. I didn't feel reassured by them at all! 

I'm having real trouble trying to coordinate all my meds: buserelin 7am, antibiotics/ibuprofen (to minimise inflamation) at 10am (to avoid coinciding with milk on my cereal at breakfast so the antibiotics don't loose their effectiveness), all my minerals (i.e. pregnacare, extra omega 3, 6 and 9, co-enzyme Q10 and 3 lots of royal jelly) at 1pm (I cannot take them at the same time as the antiobiotics because the antibiotics loose their effectiveness if they bind to the minerals/vits), puregon at 7pm, antibiotics/ibuprofen and something to prevent stomach ulcers (from the ibuprofen) at 10pm. It's a wonder I remember to feed myself and the dog too! I have my day 7 scan tomorrow. EC may be brought forward to Wed (day 12).

Loui xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Afternoon all

Tricksy -i went to Primark in Oxford st last xmas -  it was hubbys xmas do the fri night before & on the sat morning (with a hangover) i went to Primark - spent £65 & bought loads!!!  i must admit not a fan of Primark stuff normally but you can't go wrong with some of thier stuff . 

Shelley - thinking of you for tomoro - ask lots of q's as there's nothing worse then getting in the car - looking at one another & going 'what did he say / mean' - -been there, done that!

Loui- getting there for you -good luck for tomoros scan hun

Lisa- i'm off to Freeport next week to see Mammi Mia too -  goinng with mum & dad as they love Abba but both loathe chinese so not sure i can take them to the pig out one ( i really fancy chinese now!)

Julia - i saw that prog about the lazy scum with 20 kids - it makes me soooo angry.  I stopped watching after half n hour as i couldn't bear it and was gettign a bit wound up.  & can you imagine what those kids will grow up like?

have been having a couple of 'down' days myself, my boss sat down with me as wanted to chat thru what my plans are for next tx - i really felt like i didn't want to say -so just said i'll let her know when we decide.  i know she was only being nice but sometimes you don't want to share everything.

still- friday tomoorw - off to local pub at lunchtime for an extra lunch wiht the team - then thank god its the w/end.

luv to everyone

sam xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - thank you so much, thats a really lovely thing for you to say    it doesn't always smell nicely in here, espcially at the moment as Amber still has her hat on. She's had to have a blanket bath in the garden tonight as she's coming to work with me tomorrow and she absolutley stinks   or should I say did stink    I'm not going to be keeping my tack down the yard anymore, I'll have to bring it home with me each day and keep it in my car while I'm at work. I've spent in the last 24 hours £1000 on replacing my tack, I can't go through this again   just got to hope that the insurance pay out now!! 

Sammij - I know what you mean about Primark, I have been there once before to get some bikinis (they were the only shop in January to have any in!!) and walked into the Ipswich one once, did an about turn and walked straight back out, the mess was unreal!! I can't be doing with that, I can't do the Next Sale either for exactly the same reason....I tend to do mine online   Try and keep your chin up, don't let anyone pressure you, just take your time decide when your ready to go

Loui - How are you feeling now?? what a nightmare for you, have you spoken to your GP about it? Glad that your scans are going well, fingers crossed for tomorrow for you    The saddle fitter did come today and I have got a nice saddle but its not my old one   it feels really strange as your tack moulds to you and you get used to it, my new stuff feels horrible and I winnged all the way during our ride   It didn't help that I didn't have my boots and chaps, my stirrups or my stirrup leathers. I was quite miserable by the time I got back    If you can go and see That That you should, its so good!!

Em - email me the pics of Dex if you like and I'll put them up for you  

Rivka - It sounds like you have plenty of options kept open, I'm hoping that you get some answers soon  

Lisa - I hope that your having a good time tonight  

Sam - I hope you get an appt through soon for your scan  

Take care everyone, have a good night

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Update on Amber........

As I said she's had a little wash in the garden so we left her collar off until she drys......in 10 seconds flat she just pulled the scab and 4 stitches out of her side    not so sure the collar is going to come off on Saturday now


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening,hope ur all still on here and  not gone to bed yet,went round our friends this evening had a good chat but got upset again,im really worried about tomorrow and greg is to i really dont no what expect i just   that he comes up with another plan and we can get started asap,i hate all this,i no we are all going through it ,just wish we could all have some good news,oh how this all really does my head in i have so many things that i want to say to him and ask him,why is this all so hard.
  i went into work this afternoon to get my colour done and one off the girls that works at another salon,poped in today and brought her baby boy in,he is only about 4 weeks old,he is so cute ,i had a cuddle and found myself having to pass him back quickly as i could feel myself going to crack,it feels so right holding a baby i just want it to be my baby i hold not everyone elses anymore,does that make sense.sorry for another rant,im just so all over the place,i think i might ask about the counciling tomorrow.well hope some off u will be around tomorrow just incase i need to phone someone.thanks guys.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oh Shell    I'm sorry your having such a tough time. Sit down with Greg and write down your questions before you go. Gidon is fantastic and will probably answer most of them before you ask a single one but it will help jog your memory. Ring me hun if you need to, I'm working in Coggeshall and the signal is a bit dodgy but leave me a message or text me and I'll ring you as soon as I can     what time is your appt hun??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanx hun its at 12:30 think we are gonna go for breakfast some where first so we can talk.
omg thats alot off money u have had to spend out    well when ur insurance comes through ur be ok again.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me - still having a busy week in work but the good news is only one more day left before we go on holiday Saturday morning   . Have been very unorganised though and have not started to pack or anything (only bought the sun tan lotion today) so I am expecting a mad night tomorrow sorting everything out.

Loui - glad the stimming is going well, but I'm sorry to hear about your experience in the helicopter causing you to fit again   - it would seem to me to be the whole situation combined (feeling in pain, out of control, stressed especially given everything else you are going to etc) which is causing this physical reaction (I've know of patients in work become so stressed they can bring on full blown non epileptic fits) but I would maybe go and see your GP to discuss with them what to do if it happens again as it sounds pretty scarry to me and you should rule out any physical cause for this happening too especially as the ISIS haven't been able to help.  Not able to make any dog walk this week as work has been too busy to get away on time but lets def sort something out when I get back from holiday and remember to text me let me know how your E/C and E/T goes when I am away - will be thinking of you.

Shelley -   it is not suprising you are still feeling down at the moment but I'm hoping that you get some positive news tomorrow when you have your consultation, and agree that maybe seeing the counsellor might be helpful for you whatever the news is.

Lisa- I can't believe you are a hairy Mairy lovely!  I've got a bikini wax booked tomorrow evening so will be in sympathy with you! Sorry to hear Steve is having more palava though   - hope the wound heals up soon. Oh I did read in the paper about the male biological clock issue - just reminds you how much they don't know still about this whole IF business doesn't it!  Hope you have a lovely time at Mama Mia tonight too.

Sam2007 - glad it went well with your GP - hope you get an appointment at the hospital soon.

Tricksy - glad you had a good time out in London - well deserved I think and I'm also pleased to hear it went well with Mr EJ.  Sorry about Amber though.

Rivka - I'll go with you to see Mama Mia if you haven't gone before I get back from hols as I am keen to see it and am sure it's not DH's thing.

Julia - sounds like you had a nice day at Clarice House - I think we should arrange a meet bliss day there at some point.

Sammij - sorry you are having a couple of down days at the moment and had a difficult day in work Tuesday.  I know what you mean about not wanting to share things with people at work about your tx - it is just too difficult with people who don't understand as sometimes you just get a load of well meaning but not very helpful advice, IYKWIM.

Cath - hope you are feeling better about things  .

Emma - how is the pup doing?  When are we getting to see the photos.

Well that's all from me - hello to everyone I have missed, and I am not sure if I will get back on here again before I go away so see you all in two weeks,

lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - glad you had a nice day in London. Primark is fab though I agree with the others that the one in Ipswich is a shambles though. I had tried to avoid them as I thought that the cheap clothes must have come from awful workshops but Primark have an ethical policy which is great. 

Hope Ambers recovery isn't set too far back by her actions today.

Rachel - have a fab holiday. 

Loui - good to hear things are still going well. I agree with whoever suggested you also go to your gp about the fitting. 

Shelley - I've just sent you a mammouth pm about the cycle. Really sorry it goes on so much but I couldn't cut it down any more. Hope it helps a little - if only to get you to sleep on nights you have insomnia  

Sorry, can't keep up with any more personals right now. I'm on nights so am up for the right kind of reason. Sadly it's been really busy so I'm not really getting any rest. Will make sleeping later ok though and I quite enjoy that sleeping all morning thing.


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I have been popping in over the last 6 months but never posted. I had my first IVF tx at ISIS in April/May which sadly was a BFN. It was my NHS funded go so now I am waiting to start my next TX on my day 21 later this month. 

What I wanted to ask everyone was if any of you had gone down the buying the drugs seperately to ISIS and how they felt about that.

I have read somewhere else that there is quite a saving on the Menopur for example. This is something I need to look into as I think Gideon is going to put me on high dose straight away this time  

Rax


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Rax, 

Welcome to our thread   

A few of us on here have bought our drugs elsewhere and a considerable saving can be made with other pharmacies. As long as you know that you are going to use all of the drugs then its fine, me  on the other hand didn't know exactly what I was going to need so paid the higher prices at Isis for my stimming drugs, it worked out the same price for me in the end as I didn't need as many as I thought and had none wasted. 

If you can wait until later today then Cleo will be on as she bought her drugs from Faz something or other and saved a small fortune.

Good luck with you next cycle


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy

Part of me just wants to let ISIS sort it so I don't have to think about it but money is money especially if I have to go through a third round (sorry for negative thoughts but being realistic).

Rax


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Rax & welcome 

I'm quite new to this thread too -they are a  lovely lot and soooo friendly.

i must admit i've often wondered about buying the drugs seperatly but always have the 'oh can't be bothered now i'm here' attitude - i had my last cycle cancelled halfway thu and have a shoebox full of drugs left - but will still have to buy the Menopor and like you will be on a higher dose next time & it will cost a fortune.

just noticed your signature - i turned 37 last week and cannot believe i'm that age!  feel about 20!

Do you live in Colchester - i'm in Halstead.

take care hun - keep posting

sam xx


----------



## Rax (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi sammij

Where does the time go! The last 6 years have whizzed by and I had a great time but my brother started a family 2 1/2 years ago and my gorgeous nephew set my clock off  

I'm in Thorpe le soken, between Colchester and Clacton

Rax


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Rax and welcome to the thread. I got my drugs from Tescos last cycle and saved around £500. I could have saved more on menopur had I not left it till the last minute and been able to go to Fazeleys. There's a cheap meds thread at the top of the IVF General Chit Chat page which has all the details you need.When you're paying for it yourself and don't have the uncertainty Tricksy had it can save you a fortune. ISIS were fine when I asked for the prescription but someone else said they weren't given such an easy time. At the end of the day it's your money and you can choose to spend it how you want.

I'm with you and Sammi on the age thing. Still feel about 25.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Have  a fab weekend everyone

won't get the time to log on - off to Bluewater tomoorow as going to Newmarket Races ina  few weeks and need something to wear
& then sat night going to a fancy dress party (40's theme) at my mum & dads british legion club - ha ha should be a riot.....!!

& then having friends over for dinner sunday - a huge roast so i'm hoping its gonna be a colder one!  (sorry!!)

chat monday

sam xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Welcome to our thread Rax, I hope it is second time lucky for you. Good luck with tracking down some cheap(er) medications. Sammij is right, we are such a lovely bunch on here   Sammij, your weekend sounds fab from start to end, hope you have a great time.

Shelley, sorry I did not write before but I hope you got on well today at your appointment. How did it go? 

Hope everyone else is having a nice Friday - woohoo it's the weekend!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Shelley - how did your appt go?

Rax - welcome! Sorry about your bfn   lts of luck for yur next round.

Tricksy - I can imagine how annoying it can be with the new riding equipment   I don't ride, but I do get used to my bicycle and would be so annoyed if had to switch to another. Hope you get used to it all, and that the insurance pays!

Rachel - have a lovely holiday! I'd love to go to Mamma Mia with you when you're back from hol. I hope it is still going to be on in 2 weeks time? But I guess it's the kind of blockbuster that will.

Cathie - a shame that work is busy, but glad you're sleeping well now.

Called Great Ormond St today for the Clinical Genetic appt. I still haven't got the appt, but now they've already received the referral letter and we're on the system. They said they'll call me next week to book an appt. Having said that they didn't have a phone number, so if I wouldn't have chased them I could be waiting for ever  

Lovely weather! Hope it stays for the weekend. DH is coughing badly for a few days now and generally not feeling too good, he was at home today so I hope he'll get better soon. He sounds quite pityful at the moment ...

Have a great weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

_SHELLEY_ - WHERE ARE YOU WHAT HAPPENED?

Sammij - I'm at Newmarket next Friday night, going to see Girls Aloud and a few Geegee's running around too, are you going for days racing??

Are we going for the BBQ on 10th August?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - was that huge black Range Rover yours? I'm very impressed. How did it go hun? You went in just before me and came out before I left so I never got to see you. I hope you are OK - I'm thinking of you.

Everything's going OK for me. Had a chance to speak to Gidon and it looks like everyone may get the antiobiotic treatment that I seem to be 'trialling' for him if I get a BFP (only taking it 'cos that's what the Barcelona Dr recommended). He seemed relaxed about the fainting/fitting and both he and the lovely Ken (sonographer) both think I suffer from 'vaso vascular' - will look at in on google and report back. It's something to do with getting low blood pressure when stressed - my sister has also had similar fits (3 I think) when she has been in severe pain (once when she sprained her ankle). I will see my GP too after the cycle has finished. 

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

rax,welcome to our thread,i live in elmstead market not far from u at all,sorry about ur bfn,hope ur secound cycle brings u a bfp. 


well where i start it goes from bad to worse never seem to get any good news,im as low as can be right now      ,me and greg had a really nice morning went to the slug and lettuce for breakfast and done abit off shopping in town,then off to isis,got in there sat down and while we were waiting a couple where taken down stairs,i started to fill up with tears as that should have been us today    ,then went in to see gidon,he was so nice to us.he asked how we were and that was it flood gates opened.
 he went in to say why this has happened,he said my (correct me if im wrong) estrogen levels where really low of only 200 he said he wanted them to be a thousand,and has said that my ovarys did not respond at all,and that my egg quality was poor   ,and he has recomended us to have egg donation,which as u can imagine is devistating         ,i did not think he would say this,i just thought and so did greg that he would say ok this did not work so we are going to do this?.....he has said that the waiting list for donor eggs at isis is anything from 18 months to 2 years     ,so the flood gates opened again ,im only 28 i should be having eggs that whizz all over the place.     
 he wrote down a few places abroad like reprofit cz and a couple in spain where the waiting list is shorter.but we have been given the option of going with me again,but gidon is not that happy about doing this as he thinks that the chances of sucess are very low,       ,so i asked him if i was to go through with me once more how it would be done different,he said that he would most probably do a short protocol,no dr,just straight on to stimming,we will have to pay for our meds but treatment is free.i dont think i want to give up on me just yet,but he has said that before we go ahead with another cycle he wants us to see pip the councilor which i think is a good idea,but in the mean time we are really going to look into cz clinics.
 me and greg have had a really good cry this afternoon,just still feel so numb just never seems to be good news,i so want to move on and be positive but im herting so much       ,never in a million years did i ever think we would have much stuff to deal with,the pas t 2years have been so hard        im scared incase i fall into a deep depression.think i better go,thanks for being there guys.

cath,thanks for ur pm i can totaly understand


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ah Shelley I am so so sorry hun    I'm just cooking dinner and I'll give you a ring a bit later    I just don't know what to say


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - I'm so sorry    hun i thought that things would be better for you today,  I know exactly how your feeling hun i was in a total state of shock when Gideon told me the same thing     You just don't expect to be told that and its just devastating,  I cried all the way home when he told me that i'm glad Greg was with you,  This IF business really does suck!    I know you must both be feeling heartbroken at the moment and theres nothing i can say to help, all that i can say is that your not alone and if its any consulation i know how you feel   I know its too early to decide what to do as your head is spinning all over the place but I have all of Reprofit's details if you want them and if you want to chat just call me    lots of love  

lots of love
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley, what can I say? That must have been devastating for you both to find out that news today. I really am so sorry, what a shock. I really do wish there was something I could do or say to make things easier for you and Greg.   Take care of each other  xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - darlin     i am so so sorry hunny - oh babe wish i had some great words of wisdom to comfort you but i dont - just want you to know that i am here for you, anytime - we all are - talk, shout cry and let it out darlin - please look after yourself - love to Greg too


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I'm really so very sorry. There is nothing worse than being told to have donor eggs - remember I've been there too. If you want details of Institut Marques in Barcelona (6-8 week wait for brown haired brown eyed eggies) then I can send all the info I have on them.

Rax - welcome to you. I hope you find us all really friendly. I hope you canmake the meet?

I can't make the meet on the 10th - we are on holiday before DH goes to Iraq 

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

To cheer us all up......Meet Em's Dexter 



















aaahhh how cute is he


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg he is amazing he is sooooooooooo cute i may have to come steel him.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Awwww Emma, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone!
Just wanted to give shelley and greg loads of    and say how sorry I am   
xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Awwwww Emm he's sooooooooooooo sweet...........I wanna cuddle it just makes me want to get one...........oh bless


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -   so sorry to hear your news. It's such a devestating thing to be told. I'm a big believer in second opinions (just need to get off my backside and arrange one) but the option of trying the short protocol may be good for you.    Just take care of yourselves for the moment as it takes a bit of getting over.

Em - he's gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Shelley -   so sorry for both of you. This must have been such a shock. I agree with Cath about second opinions, you are still so young. Maybe you could go to one of the London clinics to get their advice? I know how you feel, if anyone would have told me to think about donor eggs even a year ago I would not accept it, I am resigned to this option now, but you are very far from my situation and should have more option. SEnding you both a huge hug.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - we had our third opinion at the ARGC in London, just off Harley Street. They were brilliant with us and it didn't take long to get an initial consultation. When I got their forms and filled them in I sent them back with 'cancellation appointment please' hand-written at the top of the form and highlighted - they gave me an appointment within 10 days. Their success rates are the highest in the country (65% in your age bracket). It took about an hour and a half to get there by train. They monitor you more than ISIS (bloods and scans sometimes twice a day during stimms) and so you would have to be prepared to have the whole of the stimms period off work and perhaps stay in a hotel/b+b. You can find their thread on the London clinics board.

Spangle - it is lovely to hear from you again 

Loui


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks for putting those pics on for me  

Shelley - hope you are ok sweetie - thinking of you  

Love to all
Em x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Shelley - I am really shocked about your news.  I am so sorry.  It seems that so many of you ladies have been told DE is the way forward this year.

Loui - Glad everything looking good for you and that the ISIS aren't concerned about your fainting/fitting.  I would still consult your GP though simply to reassure you.

Em - Dexter is so cute.

No news from me really.  Haven't heard anything about a scan but feeling very ropey so hope that is a good sign.  Amy is doing really well, 5 months now and she is in bed at 6 o clock every night so can't complain about that.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

back from hollibobs, and as much as i hate to say it I am so relieved to be home.  Don't think my family understood at all what me and John were going through, and having my niece and nephew running around all week didn't really help as much as we love them.

we went back to bourn on the friday for the 2nd blood test and my HCG levels had not changed.....not dropped which is what they expected for a loss and not increased either.  so we were told that it was not a viable pregnancy and that there was a small risk it was ectopic.  they said we should do a home test a week later and if that was still positive that we would have to go in for a scan to see what was going on.  they also advised us to think carefully about going abroad as it could be ectopic and could rupture although it was unlikely!  tested this morning as we only got back last night and it was BFN so a straightforward early loss.  gonna try and get a follow-up asap as I want to get my hydrosalpinx removed before embarking on further tx and have no idea how long we'll have to wait for that.

Shelley - was so sorry to hear your news.  have you decided what to do about a 2nd opinion yet?  does your NHS funding cover DE?

Em - your puppy is gorgeous!

Rivka - hope the genetic counselling gives you some hope and that you are given some idea what you can do and where the problem lies.

Missed you all

xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - welcome home sweetie - have missed you too and been thinking of you lots and lots - im so sorry that this hasnt been a happy ending for you hunny - big hugs


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome back Debs   Sorry your holiday was not as relaxing as you had hoped and of course needed. Sorry to hear about your bfn too, i hope you get a follow up soon  

How is everyone else?? Hope you've had a good weekend??

We've had a great weekend. Yesterday I went riding very early then we went to Aldeburgh for lunch and met up with Si's sister and her partner, it was lovely and we had a very scrummy lunch. Had a nice relaxing night in last night and then this morning I had a lovely ride on Crop and a lesson then went to our friends little girls 4th Birthday party. I absolutlely love her and she calls me Nikabar as she can't say my name, she is so scrummy and today I taught her to tell everyone that she was truly truly truly scrumptious    It was a lovely relaxing afternoon and we had a great laugh. They have got a swimming pool that has got a cover on it that apparently you could drive a car over, it makes the pool feel like a water bed! to cut a long story short, me in my infinate wisdom decided to join the others larking about on it and challenged my friend to a race across the pool. Cue me, in the lead, slipped and flew up in the air and landed flat on my back in the middle of a huge puddle    I was dripping, dress just covering my very soggy knickers and to top it all it was caught on camcorder.......to be put up on Youtube by the end of the night I think    My friend gave me some dry clothes but I didn't think about my wet knickers so I ended up with her jeans on with a wet thong shape right through them    it was very funny, I might even share the Youtube link if it gets on there!! 

Hope your all ok, been thinking about you all

Take care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Something to make you all laugh.....a girl who is on another forum I go on spotted this is Tesco today!!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - sounds like fun!  look forward to seeing the video!


I need your honest opinions....would you recommend ISIS for tx?  we have been talking all day about what to do next after we get the hydro removed and are tossing up between staying with Bourn as we know them and are comfortable with them, or to switch to ISIS purely for the convenience of them being that much closer?  comments/suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Personally I would recommend Isis, I feel comfortable there, I like the staff, trust Gidon totally. Why not have a consultation there and see what you think? 

I must say that I am a little worried about the amount of us who have been told that we may need donor eggs....I find this a little strange BUT Gidon's reputation does not lend itself to him talking 'olloks. I don't know what their success rates are at the moment but I do know that they had dropped a little as more people had gone there who had failed elsewhere and had big fertility problems so it effected their results.....hope that makes sense


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

don't really want to spend money on a consultation if we aren't fairly sure about going there....even £150 is a lot for nothing.  I think they're success rates are pretty similar to bourn.  can you chose which consultant you see, or is it pot luck?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Debs - Welcome home, so glad that you don't have any complications to worry about.  I really don't know what to say re  ISIS v Bourn as I have only had experience of ISIS.  ISIS are great but I think you have to remember that the Bourne did get you a BFP even though it didn't end the way you wanted it.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

That is a very valid point Sam 

At Isis I have always asked for Gidon and got him. I won't see anyone else there, I can't see why you can't ask for a specific consultant


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Only really considering changing just cos the travelling to bourn is such a chore and makes things like EC difficult as John doesn't drive and getting a taxi that far is sooooo expensive, whereas as taxi to ISIS would be do-able, plus would mean I wouldn't need as much time off work for each appointment.

tricky decisions!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Stress is a big factor in tx'ing, if you can alleviate some of that is def worth considering


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,ur so funny cant wait to see the action,glad u had a nice weekend.  

debs,welcome home my sweet     

well i have had a pretty crap weekend been working not really sure how i have got through to be honest,my mind is still all over the place but we have decided to get a secound opion at the argc think we need more answers,and then take it from there,i havent cryed over the last couple off days just seem to have gone into auto drive,not sure if that is a good thing or not   but cant really remember what i have done and havent cant really remember doing clients it all seems abit off a  blur.     think i still maybe in shock.wish the meet up wasnt so far away as i could do with seeing u all ,to talk and get some info off u all.
we do feel like we just dont no where to start,i have no one to talk to in the day time asno one understands ,oh no here we go         just feel a million miles away from getting anywhere.sorry for a nother me post.

hope everyone else has had a nice weekend ,oh just to let u all no cleo's lap top is down but says hi.spk to u all soon.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley   I hope you get quick appt at ARGC. A second opinion can only help you make choices about future tx etc. 

Debs - welcome home hon. Sorry about the bfn   With the question about Bourn, personally I would say stick with them. ISIS are lovely, and Gidon is excellent, but I do worry that they are closed to a fair number of changes to tx that other clinics do routinely. I looked up the results for a number of clinics in the area after our tx and Bourn is one of the leading clinics in the country. ISIS did used to have good results but for my age group the success rate last year was only 12% compared to 27% at Bourn and however much that may have been skewed by new people seeing ISIS as their best hope after failures elsewhere, it's still not good.

Tricksy -   please please let us have the link if it goes on you tube. Glad you've had a good weekend.

Hello to everyone else. About to hit the sack after a knackering weekend. Have had a choc party every night and all the lugging of large boxes of alcohol have made my back v sore. Had a lovely meal out at the Thatchers in Mt Bures with some friends last night (after my party) and had to collect my car this morning   after being talked into having a couple of glasses of vino. Quiet week ahead apart from work so dh and I are going to hire a skip and clear out the last of the junk from the garage conversion. 

hope you've all had lovely weekends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Shelley -   hope you get your ARGC appt quickly so that can discuss things. You know where I am if you want a chat hun.

Debs - welcome back, sorry the holiday wasn't as enjoyable as if should be. Sorry about bfn   but glad no complications. About ISIS, I had a v good impression of them when I was there over a year ago, and they did get me pg on fet. However, I also got pg now on clomid, so that's not my main issue. Also I am quite concered now about a number of our thread being told they need DE, looks odd that everyone is getting this advice ... Sorry I can;t make a decisive point  

We now have an appointment with Reprofit in the Czech Republic for DE in May. I know we still have to do the consultations to see whether this can help (that is, if I am the carrier of the trisomy 22). But discussed it with them (they are v nice) and decided to book as their waiting list is so long. I have mixed feelings - DE is not something I ever considered, but then I would be happy I guess if the tests show we can go for it, so that we could have a baby who's genetically DH's and carried by me which makes it ours if that makes sense.

Got the results of my piano exam and was really pleased, I passed with merit   Going for Grade 2 in the Easter, and have now strated playing duets with a friend. Thank God for picking this up last year, the piano keeps me sane ...

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Something to make you all laugh.....a girl who is on another forum I go on spotted this is Tesco today!!!!


Tricksy - that is soooooo funny      and your episode at your friends had me in stitches   

Rivka - great news about your appointment hun 

at work so best dash
Love to all

ps where is Cleo?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Shelley - Good luck at getting an appointment at the ARGC.  Not sure if I knew you back then but I also went to the ARGC for a second opinion.  Think I waited about 6 weeks for an appointment.  Be prepared because the clinic runs in an entirely different way from the ISIS - it is manic!  I do though think it is the best place to go for a second opinion.  When I went they wanted me to do a monitored cycle and some immune tests.  Despite at that time having already been through 5 IVFs it was the first time that I had ever had such monitoring and investigation.  I decided that I didn't want to cycle there because they thought my chances of success were so low they didn't recommend my cycling again but I don't regret going there because their thorough monitoring of my hormones through a natural cycle actually gave me the confidence to ttc naturally again which as you know was successful for me.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

rivka said:


> Also I am quite concered now about a number of our thread being told they need DE, looks odd that everyone is getting this advice ...


Yes I agree!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I'm glad you are going for ARGC, they seemed really good when we went there for our initial consultation. One thing you have to bear in mind is the fact that they are a long way away, which is one of Deb's concerns about whether to cycle at a closer clinic (ISIS) or not. If you decide to be treated by them you may wish to consider living in London for the 2 weeks of stimms, which could make you stressed, or you could treat it as a break. For me two weeks was a long time away from home and so that's why we have goins with ISIS again.

Now for my news. After my scan today they said that I would trigger tonight and have EC (2 days early) on Wed because I have several follies greater than 18mm. However, my bloods came very, very high and so they are going to coast me until an EC on Fri. I was in   when I heard this because I have been through so much to get to where I am now, and all on my own too because DH has been away all this time. Basically, I have had flu/cold for a week, plus the fainting/fitting/throwing up and another throwing up session this morning has meant that I have been feeling awful for the last week now and have lost at least 2kgs in a week because I have constantly felt sick and haven't had it in me to eat/drink. I went to see my GP this morning and he thinks it is because of the really high doses of antiobiotics and ibuprofen I'm on (on recommendation from the Spanish Dr) that I have been feeling so ill. So I have halved the antiobiotics but have been kept on the ibuprofen (because it is an anti-infamatory and if I do have an infection in my uterus it will make my uterus imflamed and so will not be a good environment for embies). Basically, they are coasting me now because I am at risk of OHSS . I have fewer follies than last time but the sickness has not helped my body - particularly because I have not been able to take fluids. So, I feel numb and worried that I may loose my eggies because they are not being taken out of me at the optimum time (because the trigger injection will bring on OHSS right now). So, by cruising me (i.e. not taking anymore stimms or the trigger) they hope to bring my eostrodil levels down to an acceptable level to trigger me on Wed instead (possibly with only half the normal dose). This means that I am at risk of ovulating before EC because they are not giving me the high trigger dose which would normally prevent ovulation.   . Sorry for the me post but I can't stop worrying.

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -    you poor thing. ISIS wouldn't let you coast if it would mean you got nothing at the end so please try to be positive. Shout if you want some company. I'm only working till Weds and apart from a hair appt on Thurs I only have jobs in the garage conversion to do. 

Rivka - congrats on the exam, that's great news. Also good that you have booked the de at reprofit. The long waiting time will give you time to investigate the other options.

Tricksy - love the scallops pic. Do you think Tesco did it deliberately?

Must dash as dinner is in the oven.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui-   hun i can understand you being upset but if you can, trust in ISIS cos they wouldnt coast you unless it was necessary. What was your blood level hun? mine went up to 19000 when i was stimming and after e/c i had severe ohss and ended up in hospital for 6 days - im sure they are erring on the side of caution with you hun -but believe me it really is for the best, ohss is a very severe condition to have and i can promise you you dont want to go through that. If you feel well enough try and get as much protein in you as possible, maybe some protein shakes may help and 2litres of water if you can keep it all down - try not to worry hunny - thinking of you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I'm so sorry that your having a tough time hun, its just so complicated. Fingers crossed your level comes down enough to have your trigger on Wednesday. I am sure that it will all be ok hun       

We have decided that we do need a break before the end of Jan so I have managed to get Si a weeks cover and we are going to book a holiday for October      Just for a week and probably to the Canaries as it will be reasonably cheap and we like it there....can't wait


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Sweetie Pies

Loui - I'm so sorry you are having a hard time of it     I'm sure it will all be ok and i take my hat of to you for going through this without your DH close,  your really brave    Please try and drink some fluids though as you don't want to become dehydrated i know its hard when you don't feel well - Thinking of you    and keeping everything crossed for good results for Wednesday  

Rivka - Well done on getting your Reprofit appointment, its a month after my one (thats if i do take the appointment and give it a try....still undecided    Well done one the piano exam  

Shelley - Big hugs coming your way hun   Your post really hit the nail on the head hun its so hard, life goes on all around you and "normal" people just don't understand what your going through its heartbreaking and i always feel that ttc is one of the most isolating things that you go through   Glad that your going for a 2nd opinion with another clinic

Ticksy - Love the tesco pic    Can't wait to see the swimming pool clip.......when are you gonna put the link in?  I could do with a good laugh    Ohhhhhhhhh i'm jealous i wanna go on holiday    Well done i don't blame you January is far to long to go  

Em - Hows little Dexter?  

Debs - Sorry your holiday was not as good as you thought it would be    Sorry about the BFN but as everyones said its good that theres no complications.  With regard to changing clinics its such a difficult decision i must admit i stuck with Isis mainly because it was so handy travel wize but on the other hand you got your BFP with Bourn so i might be inclined to stick with them    sorry not helping much am i  

Sam - Glad your feeling yucky.....i mean that in a nice way  

Cath - Hows your back today?  Sounds like you've had another knacering week    How are you feeling ?

Little Moo - Hows you and bump?


I agree with everyone about being concerned about the amount of us who've been told that our eggs are bad,  Yes i know i've been trying for a stupid amount of time now but its odd that theres so many of us being told the same thing   

Love Lisa xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - try not to worry, they are doing what is best for you and your eggies  keep up the  

thanks for all the advice re: changing clinic or not.  I think we'll discuss it further as we have plenty of time to decide and see how we feel when the time comes to make the decision.

I've booked my follow-up at bourn for 6th August - our wedding anniversary   will see what they say and in the meantime I'm going to my Gp to try and get this hydro removal ball rolling.  cried at my boss today which was very embarrassing, but its the first time I've seen him in 2 weeks and he asked how the treatment went!

xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Angel - my e2 has gone up to 28,000 today - way much higher than yours . I shall google it now to see what it all means). I am trying to force more fluids down me - I've had about 1.5 litres of water/squash today and I am going to try to get it to 2l. I've also had a litre of chicken noodle soup too! My ovaries are really sore at the moment - I'm worried I'll loose all my eggies 

Loui


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry so quick but knackered.

Tricksy - I love the tesco thing gonna show DH it really tickled me    

Debs - so sorry holiday was not fab, so hard and others do not understand! I must say we are giving the ISIS one more go but are seriously going to consirder a London Clinic is the FET does not work!

Loui - I am sorry you are finding this cycle stressful when it seemed to be going like clock work and even harder that dh is not there to support you    I am afraid I do not know about the rest as I have not heard if this experiance before but I only had 5000iu of pregnyl as my level was high I think mine was bout 22000 another friend on here had 5000iu too and is about to have twins in a few weeks. So hard try to stay with it, thinking of you   will DH be home for EC on Friday?Sending loads of   

As you all say it is suprising that so many are being told their eggs are no good, I am no expert but to decide on one cycle is a little harsh and there are others on here (FF) that have had no response one time then had another go and go pg! Questions need asking  

Hi to everyone else, by the way Em Dexter is soooooo cute!

Going to try and be more 'here' sorry it has been so long  

LOL Spangle


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Loui -   poor you, flu together with the cruising and all that on your own. I really feel for you. But I won't be worried about losing your eggies: when I did ivf I was in the same position, borderline ohss and very sore with high bloods, and I was left cruising for several days while they kept e/c date as it was, as a result I had 10 eggs and 8 fertilised, so I think this should be the case with you. Is there anyone looking after you now? Let me know if you need any help, at least cooking you chicken soup  

Shelley - good thing about the second opinion at ARGC. Also, what about trying iui? Have you ever had it? I would think that because you mainly had m/f this may be sensible, and it's an easier option than ivf to try. Maybe you could mention it to ARGC?

Debs -   your emotions must still be all over the place. Hope your boss is an understanding person who made you feel a bit better.

Tricksy - your holiday plans sound fab, good that you found Si a week's cover.

Lisa - I still haven't got my head round it yet, but it's ages to wait anyway. If we both go there we may be pg together   I guess it's crazy me hoping already ...

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

im in face book chat who ever wants to chat.xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - just good to see you around hun  

Loui- how are you feeling today hunny? try not to worry too much (i dont say that lightly cos i know its hard!) when are you next back to isis?- thinking of you


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi - I feel a lot, lot better today. I think a proper meal last night and all those fluids helped enormously. Fortunately I have kept on weeing (sorry if tmi) and my tummy hasn't swollen up so I think I'm OK. I do still feel bloated and heavy around my ovearies though.

Rivka - thank you for letting me know that you had to cruise for several days - you poor thing. Hopefully I will only have to for just a couple of days (fingers crossed for lower e2 levels tomorrow). I can't work out how the eggs will stay in me if they have got big enough for egg collection. I guess we'll see if I still have them all tomorrow. I'm eating normally now and can get around easily without feeling sick noq - so a big thank you for offering to cook for me - that is so sweet of you .

Louixxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - I had a similar experience.  With my first IVF (not at ISIS) I had the flu during stimms.  I was really ill and I am sure this was the cause of my mild OHSS.  Because of it I had to have all my embies frozen and couldn't do a fresh transfer which was very disappointing.  When I went to the ISIS they wanted me to be able to do a fresh transfer and like you coasted me for several days so my E2 levels could fall.  I have to be honest here (though I know it isn't what you want to hear (sorry!)) but I did loose some of my eggs.  BUT there treatment plan did work in the long run because I was able because of the coasting to go ahead with a fresh transfer.  Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Loui - v glad you are feeling better today. You know where we are if you need to   Good luck tomorrow   If this helps, I didn't lose any of my eggs when I was coasting, so fingers crossed for you.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - glad you're feeling better hun. Let me know if there's anything I can do. 

Rivka - how are you doing sweetie?

Hi Sam.

Can't stop. Dh has just called to say my late shift has been switched to a night. Sounds awful but as I'd have stayed on till gone 1 anyway and had to go back in tomorrow afternoon doing the two in one will make things easier. And I start my days off 12 hours early - yippeeeeee.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath,

What are you actually doing now?  I've picked up that you have switched jobs and now doing shift work but have you actually had a change of career?

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've just switched departments so I'm doing a different aspect of the same job. It just involves proper shifts which is great for fitting the business around.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - glad that your feeling better today, I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow, I'm hoping and praying that all of your eggs are still there  

Shelley - I was sound asleep when you were on ******** last night!!! How are you feeling now?? Are things copeable?? I've been thinking of you 

Lisa - How is Steve getting on hun?? we still havn't made a date have we. I'll pm you, just having a convo with Si while he's in the loo!!! Finally got a date....30th August?? Thats our first free Saturday night!!!

Cleo - Is your lappy still broken??

Julia - How are you feeling hun?? I'm really sorry but _might_ have to blow you out on Friday  I've got a riding lesson in the morning, off to Newmarket in the afternoon for Newmarket Nights and off to France at 4am Saturday morning and I've got to take Amber over to my Mums and do the VAT  I can do next Monday or Friday though Would that be ok?? sorry to be a pain 

Sam - Have you got a scan date yet?? they seem to be keeping you hanging around a bit, its not very fair on you is it 

Cath -  Bit confused on what's going on work wise with your shift today but you seem happy with it    How are you feeling now??

Rivka - Have you heard of anything yet from the genetic peeps?? How are you feeling about it all?? I hope that you hear soon. Have you finished decorating yet??

Em - How is you little puppy Dex?? he looks sooo cute. B must break up from school soon?? my friends daughter broke up yesterday from her private school. Bet your looking forward to having him home for 8 weeks or so!!

Spangle - long time no chat hun  great to see you back, how are you doing?? hope your back on a more regular basis again 

Debs - HOw are you today??   Don't be too hard on yourself, your going through a very emotional time at the moment, you will be up and down and if your anything like me it can happen in seconds and you will cry at anything. Take time and don't be afraid of your emotions, take care hun and we are all here for you 

Well my AF finally turned up late last night, a week late  I did do a test last week and it was negative, didn't really expect anything else to be honest but its unusual for me to be that late. I forgot to start my acid tablets last night and today its not good  I couldn't ride tonight as I've got such bad tummy aches and i'm so heavy (sorry way tmi ) hopefully it will be better tomorrow and I can have a quite ride after work.

I've booked a holiday     We are off on 10th October for a week to Tenerife, can't wait. Tonmight I've booked the apartment, flights and car hire  I am so looking forward to it, really excited 

Julia and I were talking on ******** the other night about a Christmas do, does anyone fancy going out, other halves too. We should maybe get a date in our heads sooner rather than later as we may need to book something up what does everyone think

ok, got to go and sort a few bits out, lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Girlies

How are we all?  I've been really busy at work and am only having Thursdays off at the moment    Don't like this 'nearly' full time work but the money is handy  

DH is still having his dressing re done every other day and the nurse says i've got to start doing it as from next week    I'm hoping that he can keep going back to get it checked though    He had his MRI today on his ankle too but will not get the results for about 3 weeks they reckon  

Loui - Thank goodness your feeling better hun,  I hope all goes well for you tomorrow and will be thinkng of you    Keep us posted hun    When does DH come home?

Tricksy - We're free on the 30th i'll stick it in my diary,  How exciting you've booked a holiday bet you can't wait,  sorry AF turned up hun    being so late that must have got you daydreaming sorry hun    
Well you've well and truley depressed me mentioning Christmas!!!!!!!      

Spangle - Good to hear from you  

Sorry for lack of personals i'm just well and truley cream crackered

Night night sweeties
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - in my diary too!! Poor Steve, he really is going through it at the moment isn't he, well you both are. At the moment I'm lucky that i'm not working to full capacity.....don't think i'll be so happy though at the end of the month when it comes to doing my invoicing!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - I'm not too bad thanks. My back is a bit dicky and I have a cold but compared to a few months ago I'm almost normal (well as near to normal as I'll ever be   ). How about you? SOrry af is so nasty again. 

Booking a date for a Xmas meet up is a good idea as we'll all get booked up before we know what's happened.

Lisa - poor dh. And you having to face doing his dressings. 

Poop = next flight in. Must go.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to say hi to everyone -i'm rubbish at posting every day at the mo!

Tricksy - we were looking at hols in october last night - have a choice between a last minute deal to one of the Canaries or a week in the Lakes - i think i quite fancy being all cold & wrapped up by a log fire somwehere - but as hubby needs a bit of sunshine - who knows!

hope you enjoy Newmarket - we are going to see Madness week after next - i go with work & we make a real effort doing the whole dressing up bit!  will be a bit bizzarre wearing 'posh' clothes dancing away to Madness!!

Loui - i haven't caught up since a few days ago - hope your e2 levels are down & you are DRINKING PLENTY OF WATER!!  i've been there with ohss & its no joke.  fingers x for your trigger tonight.

Shelley - hope you are ok, especially as you have made the decision to have  a second opinion.  hope your appt arrives very soon!

a big hello to everyone else - must dash -lots of bosses are lurking around!!

take care all

sam xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry, I have been really bad on keeping up with everything on here lately.

Louie, how are you doing today? I hope that everything settles down and that egg collection goes ahead soon. I am glad you are feeling better. After what happened to Emma, I am sure Isis will make sure they keep a very close eye on their ladies now. Keep us informed, will be thinking about you. 

Shelley, how are you doing now? I hope you and DH are okay and that you get your appt through very soon. Will you be able to have another go on the NHS because of the cancelled cycle? Could you pay them for the drugs you have used this time and then go for a free cycle again?  

Emma, thanks for phoning yesterday - I have been really crap at keeping in touch. I hope you have a lovely summer with DS. Keep your chin up - I am looking forward to catching up with you soon.   

Tricksy, your holiday sounds fab. We went to see Mamma Mia last night and it was filmed somewhere in Greece - after seeing that I could do with a holiday as it looked lovely. The film was good too - although Pierce Brosnan's singing was comical! Hope you have a lovely time. The weather should be great in the Canaries at that time of year too. No probs about Friday. I will find my diary and let you know another date.

SammiJ - Madness sounds fab! I hope you have a great time.

Lisa, I hope your stint as "Nurse Lisa" goes okay. You can put it on your CV that you are also a part time carer!

Cathie, I hope you are not working too hard! Great that your days off start earlier though. 

PiePig, sorry your holiday was not as relaxing as you hoped it would be. I hope you and DH are okay  

Sorry for the lack of personals - I am off out now to see Brenda to get my feet tickled. What a hard life eh! I could not sleep at all last night, was too hot and too tired and had about 3 hours last night so looks like an early night for me tonight. It is no fun getting old!

Hope everyone is okay.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Loui -   thinking of you today.

Tricksy - how exciting, booking your holiday! It's nice to have it in advance, to look forward to. Sorry about AF   it's always such a disappointment. Hope it goes easier today. Christmas do - what a nice idea. I have a postcard above my desk at work from a Christmas shop and it says 'where it's Christmas all year round' - it cheers me up when work gets boring  

Lisa - poor DH, and no joke on you - is the nurse showing you how to do the dressing?

Shelley - how are you hun?

Little Mo - hope the reflexology is good, I also find it hard to sleep with these sticky nights, and it must be even more of a challenge for you with your bump!

Sam2007 - have you got a scan booked yet?

Sammij - Have fun, I used to love Madness as a teenager! (just shows how old I am  )

Today I got a phone call for our clinical genetics appointment, it will be on September 10 (Tricsky, can you please add to the list?). This is not too bad for waiting around (they actually wanted to give us a date in August but we'll be away on that date). I guess we'll need to do some more tests after the consultation to see whether either of us carries the chromosom 22 translocation. I'm quite excited about - hopefully - knowing the cause to all those m/cs, and maybe finding some solution, just worried in case they don't find anything conclusive again ... Also, if it's DE or DS, then I'll be annoyed that we have to wait until May! No pleasing me, I guess  

Love from Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, that is great news that the appointment is not too far away. I hope they can give you some definitive answers and that it does not take too long.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, probably Monday is better for me, is that okay with you?


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello!
Better news today. Scan went well. Still have a good number of follies. My e2 level has fallen slightly from 27,000 to 24,000 so after a long debate (apparently) I am good for EC on Fri (10:15). Because e2 is still high I am only going to trigger with 5,000 iu's, not 10,000 tonight (22:15). They will measure e2 again on Fri morning and if remains high they will freeze the embies until my levels have come down. However, if sufficient numbers of embies are produced they will take them all to blast rather than freezing them, and if, after 5 days my e2 has fallen then I will have ET then, without the need to freeze them (except any surplas blasts! (here's hoping). Think this all makes sense. I may go back to (sedentary) work tomorrow with lots of water glugging. What do you all think?

Loui xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Loui - Great news!   You must be really pleased and that would be great if they go to blast and you can have them transferred without having to freeze......sounds like a good plan,  Good luck with your trigger tonight and      for EC on Friday.....keep up with that water    When does your DH come home hun?

Rivka - Great news about your appointment its a shame you couldn't do the Aug one but its only a month later and that leaves plenty of time to get everything sorted out before Reprofit in May (if you need it)  Have you checked out the Reprofit thread on here they are always getting BFP's on there plus some lady has given birth to triplet baby girls on there 

Little Mo - Enjoy your reflexology tonight    Are you having reiki too?  I agree with you about Mama Mia and Pearce brosnan's singing, you know the bit at the wedding speech everyone in the cinema started laughing when i went     its a great film isn't it, everyone was clapping along at the end.

Sammij - Madness ......OMG that brings me back to school discos   

Tricksy - Whats Newmarket nights?    Oh by the way Steves looking forward to having his undercrackers blown off.........thats the car ride    

Cath - How you doing hun?  Is your back any better today?

Well got home tonight and DH is armed with bandages and yes you've guessed it i've got to start doing his dressing tomorrow   and he'll go and get it rechecked next week.
Also it never rains but it pours i was rushing down the stairs this morning and i had this major sharp pain in the bottom of my foot and i've been limping around all day I can't put any weight on the side of my foot .......don't know what i've done   

Take care 
lots of love
Lisa xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi 
just a qiuck one from as i have been ill alday,woke up this morning and kept feeling really dizzy and faint,but i managed to get kia walked but while i was out i had to hold my self up on the poo bin yuk ,but if i didnt i think i would have gone over,well got back home went for a lie down and then all off a sudden the whole room spun out and then started throwing up,i did feel abit better but for the rest off the day i kept going dizzy,if im like this tomorrow then im off down the doctors,not sure why this happened today dont no if its all the stress but it scared me.
all forms are sent off to the argc so just got to wait,sent an e-mail to reprofit and they sent a really nice e-mail back saying that they think we are both very young to be thinking off e/d and that we should wait for our second opion but we can send the forms off to them if we want,the waiting list is 10 months.
we have also got an appointment to see pip on friday at 2:30 so at least we can get moving there,im still feeling very low and today has not helped one bit,just want to be happy i really hope friday helps.thanks for ur messages.  

loui,thats good newsbut make sure ur drinking lots be thinking off u for friday hunny.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Glad you got a response from Reprofit i must say they have been great answering emails and they have great results there but hopefully you will get your 2nd opinion form argc soon and you might not have to go    Sorry your feeling ill today it might be stress hun or it could be an inner ear infection as that can make you dizzy and sick see how it goes hun    
Thinking of you  

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, exactly the same happened when I was at the cinema - what a coincidence! I have never been to see a film before where the audience is clapping along, and at the end broke out in a round of applause! We went to Braintree and combined it with a trip to Aroma Chinese, it was lovely. I only got reflexology today, but it was nice to have a lie down and a good old chat!

Shelley, sorry to hear about your feeling odd today. I agree, it could be an inner ear infection. Someone I know had that and she said it felt like she was drunk. She has been signed off work for a couple of weeks until she recovers. I hope you feel better soon. Reprofit do sound on the ball, and it is good that they are being so honest with you rather than just taking your money, by asking you to explore other options first. I think you have had a terrible first experience of IVF, so hopefully from now on things will go to plan and it will all go well.

Louie, that is good news, I hope all goes well for you with the trigger injection and on Friday, and fingers crossed that you get some blasties transferred (and some in the freezer too!). What a worrying time for you. I hope DH is back home with you soon. 

Emma, my mobile needs charging so I will reply to your last text some time tonight or in the morning! Sorry about the delay!!

Have a nice evening everyone. xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I hope you are feeling better today? As everyone has said, it sounds like an inner ear infection - or you could have that nasty flu that has been lurking around (which I had last week). Well done for submitting your forms to ARGC - did you ask for a cancellation appointment? If you get one, it may be worth asking ISIS to photocopy your notes sooner rather than later, and get copies of all the HIV/chamydia etc. tests you both have had done. If you don't hear from ARGC in the next few days it may be worth phoning them next week to try and speed them up a bit.

Nurse Lisa - how are you today? Have you changed DH's bandages yet? How's your foot today? Has it stopped aching?

Rivka - brilliant news that you have your genetic appointment coming up in September. I hope they are able to do lots of tests on you both to get all the answers you need.

Cath - has your back eased up and your cold gone yet? You poor thing 

Did my trigger last night - first time on my own. It was quite scary drawing up all the liquid and mixing it with the powder. There was lots of air in the syringe when I tried to inject so I had to re-do the whole thing. Managed it OK though. DH is night flying tonight until 1am and so won't get home until at 3 or 4 in the morning. Then I have to be up at 7:40 to see Brenda for reflexology at 8. The poor thing won't get much sleep at all and will have to 'perform' whilst I'm recovering after EC. I hope his sample will be OK. He's home all w/end and then has to go back on his course on Sun night. As a result he won't be home for ET so my sister is coming up here for me instead if we get that far. Apparently, with coasting I would not naturally ovulate my eggs - they could just get to a point where they start to shrivel up and not be of any use. With my track record of poor egg quality I hope that all is well with them. On the scan yesterday the largest two had stayed the same size and the smaller ones had grown a bit so I am not sure whether the biggest ones will be poor quality. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.

Forgot to say, there was a tiny 3-week old baby at ISIS yesterday - he was gorgeous. The staff all looked over at me to see if I was OK with him being there - I couldn't keep my eyes off him he was so beautiful. All I could think was that he was living proof that IVF at ISIS does work. Also forgot to say that I think Sarah the embryologist is pregnant (I heard her talk about Nov and that she is sitting down as much as she can - she looked about 5 months pregnant).

Loui xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Morning

If any of you haven't seen Mamma Mia - go see it!  (agree with Julia about Pierce Brosans singing) & we all clapped and sang along!

its is a fantastic film ( & i'm not the biggest Abba fan in the world!)  makes you feel all happy & glowy and i think some of us could do with that at the moment.

Loui - just wanted to wish you   for tomorrow - i was in exactly the same position as you with my 2nd tx so i know what you are felling at the mo - hope you manage to rest as much as possible.

Shelley - hope you are felling better hun - could def been the stress you have been under, amazing how are bodies come out with all sorts of weird illnessess etc after the drugs that have been through our bodies.  
are  you a hairdresser/ beauty therapist?  maybe best if you keep off your feet? (sorry if thats completley wrong!!)

have good days everyone

samx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Loui - sorry that the trigger shot was complicated, I never did any jabs without DH so well done you. Lots of luck for tomorrow morning!!   The plan they have for you sounds really good, and blasts would be excellent - for example, I got pg with blasts from frozen, which is supposed to be worse than from fresh, so fingers crossed for you. Poor you and DH having to be apart so much, good thing he'll be here this weekend.

Shelley - sorry you are feeling unwell. I agree that it could be the stress. Or do you have low blood pressure? I have it and it made me faint a number of times. Can you take a couple of days sick leave until you feel better?  

Lisa - it never stops for you and DH, what a shame! Hope doing the dressing goes okay and that you foot is better, have you twisted something there.

Little Mo, Sammij, Sam2007, Emma, Liz - hope you are all okay.

Hello to everyone else!

I don't know if I mentioned it but I had a very painful point in my back which keeps coming back in the last couple of years (since my 1st ivf, so I wonder). Physio used to help but now it got worse, so I went to see the GP on Monday. He seemed to think that I have a muscle infection and gave me some meds, and it is indeed getting better. 

DH also was not so well for the last couple of weeks, with a cough waking him at nights, so he also went to the GP and was given antibiotics on Monday, and now he's almost okay. So we are on the mend.

Tomorrow morning we're going for a long weekend to Norfolk, can't wait!! We love it there. 
We planned this so that we have some quality time together before DH goes out to stay with his mum and dad on Monday. I'll be on my own for about 3 weeks   but his mum and dad have been unwell recently and very understandably he wants to spend more time with them. 

Then I'm going to stay with my mum and dad in mid August, only for 10 days - because I want to take more A/L afterwards - my sister is coming to stay with us for 2 weeks, so I want to have time to do nice things with her. Can't wait for both things!

Quite a complex setup, but as most of you know we have families quite far in different places so it's unavoidable. Sorry about the long me post ...

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quick moany me post - realised yesterday that the lady who owns/runs the pet shop we go for all dex's stuff is pg   - i know i said i was going to try not to think about ttc and im putting lots of love into my little pup, then im faced with that - why is life so cruel sometimes??   

Sorry  had to share that - will do personals later 

ps - sorry if i sound bitter - im sure the poor lady would hate to think that there is a customer hurt by her being pg - i dont mean to sound like a bi*ch - why oh why does it hurt so much?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry this is gonna be 'another me' post .........I'm sorry  
I was awake all night the pain in my foot was unbearable so got up this morning and couldn't even walk on it     So Dh took me to A & E and i've just got back,  i've had xrays done and theres no broken bones but the doc reckons i've strained some ligaments but he wasn't too sure    Its like someone stabbed me with a red hot poker........I feel such a wuss  
So i've got to rest it for a week and he reckons i should get better so its me and DH in the house both with things wrong with us   

Loui - Your so brave doing your jabs on your own,  I bet you cannot wait to see DH its a shame he won't be here for ET    Can you speak to him when he away by phone or email? Thats good that your sister will be with you.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow and am praying that everything goes well      

Em -    

Shelley - Hope your feeling better today hun,  good luck tomorrow i hope its all good

Rivka - How weird is that with your back,  My back problems all started on my first 1vf too      Have a great long weekend away in Norfolk with DH, when does he go away to see his parents?

Thats it from me at the moment be back later
love Mona Lisa xxxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Angel -   with you all the way hun - the lady here who is expecting her 4th - all she keeps mentioning is that how by the time she's 40 (i think she's about 26/27) she'll have 4 teenagers runniing around.

thanks luv - i'm 3 yrs from being 40 & can't even manage one yet  

sending you a big   !!!

sam xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley:
I'm so sorry the follow up was so negative and like the others said a second opinion is a good idea you are young and there are other options to help your eggs grow. Just a question was there ever any question that there was anything wrong with you I thought it was just dh who had low sperm if so why did they not pick this up earlier? It shows how the nhs don't do enough ground work before ivf.

Lisa:
Sorry dh and you are having a hard time at the mo hope you both get mobile soon you can just have lots of cuddles eh.

Julia:
How is the pregnancy going. Bet you can feel him/her moving heaps now. Not to long left now. Have you started buying stuff. Do you have any more scans?

Debs:
How are you both doing thinking of you?

Angel:
Your puppy is lovely, I take Faith to needham lake a lot we will have to meet up for a walk.

Loui;
I'm pleased the scan went well and I hope ec goes well with lots of lovely eggs and sperm.

Tricksy:
Hope you have a great time Friday night. Your holiday sounds fab.

Cathie:
How is the business going have you notice a drop in sales since the price rise in the cost of living.

Spangle:
Great to here from you have you got a plan of action for your next tx.

Sam2007:
How is Amy? Have you started weaning yet? I found it quite stressful as Faith was not that keen for the first few weeks but then she got the hang of it. I weaned at 23weeks.

Jojo:
Isaac looks very cute Faith is looking for a toy boy HAHA!

Cleo:
Have you decide when you are going to have your next tx?

Rachel:
How are you?

Sammj:
I'm sorry the lady in your job is so insensitive. When do you start tx?

Rivka:
I'm so pleased you got a date and as you say it's not to far away. Hope they can give you some answers. 

Sorry if I missed you but hi.

Faith is growing up so fast now. She is really trying to talk and I do understand her most of the time. She has also started to want to decide what she wears mainly shoes she had odd shoes on yesterday when we went out with the dog she would not have the other ones on!!!! When did she get attitude!!!!!!!!!

Take care 
Liz xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Lisa - poor you and DH... I do hope you feel better soon. At least you are at home together, take it easy. How weird that your back also started after ivf!! I wonder what it is?? DH goes away Monday morning. So looking forward to the weekend  

Angel -   I pm's you.

Sammij -   some people just don't know how lucky they are. Fingers crossed that we also get there, even if later unfortunately ...

Liz - great to hear Faith is doing well, you did make me laugh with the shoes  , how sweet.

Loui -    for tomorrow morning.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - sweetie thank you soooooo much for letting me bend your ear today, it meant so much to me that i could talk to you - i hope i took your mind of your pain for a little while   - i hope the ibuprofen kick in soon and you start to feel better - thanks again hun    

Rivka - thanks for your pm sweetie - where abouts are you off to in norfolk??  

Liz - its lovely to hear from you. Did you meet up with Wicklow today hun? - it would be lovely to meet up around the lake when Dex is able to go for walks. Would be great to see you and Faith - she has attitude already hay   wait til she is a teenager hun   

Sammij - some people have no idea do they sweetie   - i totally understand how you feel though. I often wonder if my dh really understands how this infertility hurts me cos he had 4kids and i dont think it pains him quite like it does me   - big hugs to you for having to put up with your collegue   

Loui - well done for doing the trigger yourself hunny - im intrigued to know why the normal dose of the hcg is 10,000 when 5,000 sounds like it does the same job!

Julia and i are  meeting in Ipswich on Friday 1st Aug if anyone would like to join us and i thought we should try to firm up the bbq on the 10th Aug (if thats ok Julia?) Cant remember who was going so perhaps we could start the list again? its only about 4weeks away  

Love to everyone else - gotta go cos got a pile of ironing to do!
See ya
Em x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening

Quicky from me just got in!

   to Lisa, shelley, Sam and Angel   

Life is $hit and tests us to our limits and there is a large number of the population with NO idea of what our lives are about  

Loui - wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow thinking load you and  

I have my hysto next Wed, bit worried as af was early last month (very end of month) today my (.)(.) are sore which usually happens the week before so worried af will be earlier again and will not be able to have it arraggghhh!

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Summer Classes for Men at 
THE ADULT LEARNING CENTER 

REGISTRATION MUST BE COMPLETED 
by Friday, August 17 th 2008 
NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL 
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM 

Class 1 
How To Fill Up The Ice Cube Trays--Step by Step, with Slide Presentation. 
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 2 
The Toilet Paper Roll--Does It Change Itself? 
Round Table Discussion. 
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours. 

Class 3 
Is It Possible To Urinate Using The Technique Of Lifting The Seat and Avoiding The Floor, Walls and Nearby Bathtub?--Group Practice. 
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours. 
Unfortunately, sessions on dresser drawer urination are no longer being offered.

Class 4 
Fundamental Differences Between The Laundry Hamper and The Floor--Pictures and Explanatory Graphics. 
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks. 

Class 5 
Dinner Dishes--Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Kitchen Sink? 
Examples on Video. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning 
at 7:00 PM 
Additional charges are required for sessions on levitating bar fridges.

Class 6 
Loss Of Identity--Losing The Remote To Your Significant Other. 
Help Line Support and Support Groups. 
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM 

Class 7 
Learning How To Find Things--Starting With Looking In The Right Places And Not Turning The House Upside Down While Screaming. 
Open Forum 
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours. 
Remedial sessions offered on 'Finding Your Cell Phone'

Class 8 
Health Watch--Bringing Her Flowers Is Not Harmful To Your Health. 
Graphics and Audio Tapes. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 9 
Real Men Ask For Directions When Lost--Real Life Testimonials. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined 
Special  discount offered for enrollment in an additional session:  Directions from Oakvile work to your home.

Class 10 
Is It Genetically Impossible To Sit Quietly While She Parallel Parks? 
Driving Simulations. 
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours. 
Live demonstration offered:  How to ride the 8th Line curb while eating a banana.

Class 11 
Learning to Live--Basic Differences Between Mother and Wife. 
Online Classes and role-playing 
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined 

Class 12 
How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion 
Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques.
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 13 
How to Fight Cerebral Atrophy--Remembering Birthdays, Anniversaries and Other Important Dates and Calling When You're Going To Be Late. 
Cerebral Shock Therapy Sessions and Full Lobotomies Offered. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 14 
The Stove/Oven--What It Is and How It Is Used. 
Live Demonstration. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM, location to be determined. 

Upon completion of any of the above courses, diplomas will be issued to the survivors. 

Sorry its a long 1, Just to show u that men do think differently to women.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sammi/Spangle/Shelley/Em - ditto the hugs from Spangle.   

There was a thing on the news the other morning about the inconsistencies of IVF funding and loads of people mailed in to say we shouldn't get funding for choosing to delay having children until we couldn't   Amazingly the BBC actually defended it and said that it was usually medical reasons and that any moral debate had been argued and settled by the NHS years ago. Still hurt to hear those opinions though.

Loui - I realise you're almost certainly at ISIS by now but just wanted to let you know that we're thinking of you and   for the best for you and dh.   

Rivka - thanks for the e-mail hun. I've started replying a few times but will try to finish it today.   

Lisa -   you poor thing with your foot. I had tendonitus in my heel a few years ago so can sympathise with the pain you must be feeling. On top of everything else you have going on at the moment it doesn't seem fair. Give me a call if you need anything as it sounds like you and dh are both in need of looking after.

Liz - nice to see Faith is starting early with her fashion sense. The story about the shoes made me chuckle. You'll have to post a pic next time she does that. 

Debs - how are you doing hun?

Shelley -   hope you're feeling better now. Did you go to the docs? It could be a side effect of all the meds leaving your system. I think the not having a trigger injection can make adapting to the sudden stop to tx harder than if we go through ec etc.

Em - would love to join you on the 1st but will need to see how I feel after my night shift. Good idea firming up the bbq. I'm still free at the mo, and can host if Julia would rather not.

Shall we start a food list?

Cathie - haloumi kebabs (veggie)

Hope everyone else is ok. Had a nice relaxing day yesterday. Popped into town to get my hair cut (JoJo - I would have tried to arrange meeting up but was a last min appt and I wasn't sure if I could stay long - next appt is 25th Sept if you're free then!). Feel so much better for having tidy hair, it's got so long and a bit scraggy but now it has a few layers and some shape. Sadly today isn't going to be so much fun as we have a skip to fill   I'm only going to do the light bits as my back is still twinging if I pick up anything heavier than my handbag but dh is around to do those bits  

Catch you later.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath - I get so angry when I hear the "delaying motherhood to suit career" comments.  Yes I am sure that there are many ladies who have delayed motherhood for this reason and then find they have a problem.  But I honestly believe that the majority of women going into IVF have gotten "old" while ttc.  I think I was 33 when I first started ttc.  Maybe some people would say I left it too late but it was nothing to do with my career but simply a case of not having met the right man before that time.

Lisa - What a pair you and dh both are at the moment.  Hope you both recover quick.

Liz - Faith is really growing up now.  She won't be a baby for much longer.  Yes Amy is doing great.  She is really good and I've just started weaning which she loves.

Jo - Liked that.

Loui - Hope EC goes well today. Sounds like a good plan to me.

Rivka - Glad you have the date for your appointment through.

Shelley - Think there is a virus going round because I read that all the Big Brother contestants either had dizziness or vomiting.

Spangle - Why won't you be able to have hyst if AF comes early.  I have had loads, during my period, the day before, mid cycle and no-one has ever queried where I am in my cycle.

Hello to everyone else, didn't mean to miss you but I can hear Amy is awake.

Sam

PS  No scan date through yet but I do have an appointment with the midwife Tuesday.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Sam - Good to hear from you    How are you?  Hope all goes well with your midwife appointment next week and i hope you get your scan date through soon - hows Amy doing?  

Cath - Awwwww thanks for offering to help us if we need it hun    but i think you've got enough on your plate at the moment   I can't get about at all its horrendous the pain and my foot is all swollen and i'm really feeling sorry for myself    i know what you mean about getting your hair done i always feel better when i get my hair done,  hope your back starts feeling better soon hun - are you using ice?  Be careful today filling the skip up.

Em - Awww your welcome hun and like i said you can ring me anytime hun    Just hope that i helped a little bit - Thinking of you    I'd love to meet up on the 1st but i normally work Fridays and i might still be hopping    I'll see how it goes.

Loui - Thinking of you hun and sending you positive vibes    

Shelley - Hope your appointment with the counsellor helps today and that your dizziness is ok now hun  

Jo -     I needed a good giggle  

Spangle - Good to hear from you - hope you can get yor hyst done next week  

Liz - Ahhhhh bless Faith and her odd shoes     OMG she is growing up so quickly its scarey - will you be able to come to the next meet it would be great to see you again  

Rivka - Have a great weekend away  

Tricksy - Hope you have a great evening tonight

Julia - Glad you had a nice meal at Aroma I've only been there once and i went in on the end of the lunch time and it was a bit dry but i think that was cos i went in late.......might have to try that again soon  


Well as for me i'm really feeling sorry for myself and the daytime telly is driving me bonkers    The pain is horrendous in my foot i just can't put it down to walk its a nightmare so i'm stuck on the sofa and just dread having to get up to go to the loo hope it feels better soon,  I keep saying to DH that i cannot believe its not broken as its so painful  


Food List
Cathie - haloumi kebabs (veggie)
Lisa - Burgers


lots of love
Lisa xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Lisa - I'm so sorry you are in so much pain. Have they given you ibuprofen to stop the swelling and lots of painkillers?

Cath - I always feel wonderful when I get my hair done too. I saw the IVF comments on the BBC too - it too made me really angry. It's not our fault any of this - it's not like we are smokers and require expensive lung transplants or similar .

Rivka - I really hope you have a good weekend away before DH goes off. I forgot to say - really well done for your piano exam results. I play too, so if you want to get together one evening whilst DH is away then I'd love to play some duets with you. Give me some notice so that I can go to the library to see what duet sheet music they have.

Sam2007 - good luck for your appointment on Tuesday with the midwife.

Made it through EC. The staff were brilliant bless them. They couldn't do enough to help me. It was Gidon's 40th - yep 40th birthday (thought he was much older) today so we wished him happy birthday before he gowned up - the staff had decorated his door with a 40th birthday banner and helped him eat his birthday cake before we went down! Fortunately I can't remember much except at the very end when Richard brought me round and it was at that point that Gidon found two bleeds. He had to put lots of pressure on them inside me (sorry if tmi) and it was very painful (I'm such a woose). However, I'm pleased it's all over and done with now. He collected 18 eggs. We don't know their quality because Sarah the embryologist hadn't got round to removing the outer cells when she came to see us, but I guess I'll find out tommorow how good they were and how many fertilised. Fingers crossed the eggs and sperm will get jiggy-jiggy tonight  . DH says he couldn't do any more to improve his sperm quality (pre-natal supplements for him plus omega 3, 6 and 9 plus 1000mgs of vits c and e a day) plus regular emptying of the tubes (iykwim).

Sorry I haven't mentioned anyone else. DH has just come in with a treat - Kentucky -mmmmmmmm!

Will speak to you all tomorrow,

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

loui - well done honey, fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation tonight


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - fab news on the eggs. Will   for lots of action in the lab of lurve tonight. Hope you're not feeling to beaten up and groggy after everything. 

I also thought Gidon was older than 40  

Lisa - sounds nasty hun.   Hope it starts to ease soon. I bought a few dvds in the sale last week if you want to borrow them. You've probably seen them already but I have Atonement, La Vie en Rose, Narnia, The Last King of Scotland, The Rocky Horry Picture Show and Oceans 12. HMV had a mega sale on and with duty free prices I went a little   

Sam - I was the same, dh and I didn't get married till I was 28 and we started ttc a year after that. If I'd not wanted kids I could have pushed my career and been a lot higher up the ladder (and been able to afford the tx we're struggling to manage now) so the career comments really annoy me too.

Sorry I'm not up to many personals, I'm shattered. Daisy's boyf and his owners popped around for a cuppa and cake and ended up helping out for about 7 hours. The skip (which I told dh was too big) is full, the upstairs to the garage conversion has been properly cleaned out and has a carpet - only took 6 years!!!! And half the stuff we needed to organise has been done. They are so great to have helped so much, even if Angela made me chuck loads of stuff I would have kept (I'm a terrible hoarder).

off for a soak in the bath now. have a good weekend.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

hi all, welll done for today Loui     that lots of lovin is happening tonight    

I thought Gideon was older to (his only 3yrs older than DH  )

Hope you are all OK


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,well done for today hunny,just rest and im sure them eggies and sperm are getting jiggy with it as i type,i saw gidons door today.but he didnt take the banners home.take it easy and rest my sweet.xx


----------



## mwmm (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi girls,
hope you dont mind me gatecrashing the party, but thought i would drop by to get as much advice and as many opinions as possible about everyones thoughts and experiences at Isis - Looks like the time is now fast approaching whereby we are now looking for a good clinic in Essex with a view to IVF/IUI treatment as we have now exhausted all other avenues to try and conceive (although we have agreed to try the clearblue fertility moniter as one last desperate attempt!)- I have already been on their website and checked out their success rates and fees, so it really just leaves personal experiences and tips-I am absoloutly terrified of taking the next step if the fertility moniter doesnt work!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Loui - 18 Eggs!! Thats great Loui so pleased it all went well for you hun     Praying now that you get good news today on fertilisation     Hope your resting up and Dh is looking after you   
Cannot believe Gideon is 40    thought he was much older    He's only a year older than me 
Thinking of you hunny take care   

Cath - How are you feeling today hun? Hope your backs feeling better,  I might well take you up on the offers of some DVD's to watch the daytime TV is dia    I really fancied watching that La vie en rose but i missed it at the cinema.

Mwmm - Welcome to the board,  I must say Isis have been great with me on all my treatment there,  the staff are lovely the only thing i would say is there admin side is sometimes slow (apart from their invoicing )  but their quality of care is really good,  also a lot of it for me was them being so close it was one of the main factors for me - where abouts do you live?  I understand what you mean about being terrified of the next step i felt the same  

Hello to everyone else 

My foots getting no better    they only told me to take 300mg of ibroprofen but its not touching the pain at all.....I think i'll have to go back if its no better by the early part of next week as i'm only signed off work till next Thursday but theres no way i can go back i can't even walk let alone drive 

Speak soon
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Louie, 18 eggs is fantastic! I hope you get some good news today too. Sounds like your DH has been doing everything possible to help too, I am hoping for a fantastic outcome for you.

Lisa, you poor thing. I would try and get some stronger painkillers, it sounds awful. You and your DH have certainly been going through it recently. 

Cathie, well done on sorting out your house. Does your neighbour hire herself out? The top 2 rooms of our house are terrible, full of stuff that I probably don't need but think one day might be useful. Try and stop yourself from climbing in the skip and getting it all out again! 

Tricksy, I hope you had a lovely day yesterday. It sounds like you have been busy. Looking forward to catching up with you soon.

Shelley, I hope you got on well yesterday with Pip and that he was able to be of some help. Hope to see you soon.

Welcome to MWMM. I really hope the monitoring works for you and that you don't need to take the next step. I found the convenience of Isis was great, being just up the road. The staff there were all great too. Obviously I was not pleased with the outcome of treatment, but that was not their fault (I don't think anyway!!)

Well, I got up early this morning to go to the Next sale. I got some nice bits for James and a few things for me, but not much. It saves a lot of money when nothing fits! 

Have a great weekend everyone. Hope to see you all soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mwmm - welcome! I tried everything before and during IVF and didn't have much luck. To me ISIS are really good, and as others have already said the fact that I love so close has been a huge help. Basically during the 2 weeks of stimms they need to see you every Mon, Wed and Fri to scan you and take blood tests - so if you have to drive a long way for this it can be quite distressing. Their success rates have gone down a bit recently but I am hoping they pick up really soon! As someone said a few pages ago, this is probably because they may have recently taken on patients who have been unsuccessful at other clinics and so this may have reduced their average?

Cath - your friend could charge a lot of money for helping to de-clutter and clear our houses. Mmm - I wonder whether we should all start a company doing this - it could pay for all our treatment!

Lisa - 300mg of ibuprofen is a tiny amount - I am on 1200mg a day! And I'm not using it as a pain killer, for me it's used to reduce any inflammation in my uterus that I may have (all part of the Barcelona treatment plan should they have found an infection). However, don't go up to my dose without medical advice 'cos I also have to take extra tablets to stop tummy ulcers from all this ibuprofen. I took the ibuprofen and antiobiotics on an empty stomach all week and that is why I threw up and generally felt unwell. I would suggest that you take paracetemol for the pain - which works well with the ibuprofen apparently (that's the advice ISIS gave me).

Little Mo -I'm glad your shopping trip was a success.

Shelley - I hope things went well with Pip? I found my session with him really good.

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes. Apparently 14 eggs were mature and of these 12 fertilised (same as last time so I haven't got my hopes up just yet). At the moment they are all being taken to blast but Sarah the embriologist will reconsider on Mon. If a lot of them fail to thrive this weekend then I may go for a 3 day transfer on Monday instead. Fingers crossed that coasting the eggs made them better quality this time and that I actually get some to blast on Wednesday   . I'm still in pain but I am so bored with bed rest that DH and I may go round to a friend's BBQ this afternoon (I promise I will be seated the whole time). If I'm up to it DH has promised to take me to that lovely Chinese Banquest House this evening. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - that's fab news. Will continue to   for strong blasties and send lots of    your way. Enjoy the bbq if you're up to it. 

I'm going to suggest to my friend that she does that for extra money - she was soooo mean that I got rid of loads I would have left in a box for another 10 years. I'm off to jump on the skip so dh can take a pic and wind her up that I took everything out again  

Mwmm - welcome to the thread. ISIS is staffed by lovely people who treat you as an individual rather than a number which I imagine makes a big difference. Having had 3 cycles with them we're planning on trying elsewhere to see if a different approach works for us but I couldn't criticise much about ISIS during treatment. They have open days regularly so you could go along to one of those to see how you like it. Essex & Herts also do that.

Julia - was the sale horrendous? I did it years ago in London and was ill by the time I got out. Will have a peek online though to see if I can find a nice new duvet cover set nice and cheap.

How are you and bump doing?

Lisa -   have you tried cocodamol? When I did my back in last year that was what the nurse recommended as the strongest non prescription pain killer. I'll send La Vie en Rose over to you (you may have to pm your address as I'm not sureI have it) so you can watch it. 

Shelley - hope the counselling session was useful yesterday. I had counselling through my GP which was great though there was a long waiting list. I still have her card if you want her details to go privately (she's a lot cheaper than Pip though she's in Chelmsford).

Back to the skip   Shouldn't complain though as I've just had a rather long nap to get over a bad nights sleep (couldn't find the sleeping tabs in the dark and didn't want to wake dh).


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Loui - Great News    You must be thrilled, sending you loads of positives   for your blasts - thinking of you hun and hope your enjoying your time with DH as much as possible - Did you go to your BBQ?  Thinking of you  

Cath - No not tried Co-codamol can you get this in the chemist then?  I think i need something stronger as getting out of bed is horrendous plus i've got the added worry of my back siezing up cos i can't move around (my back needs exercise or otherwise that aches)  God i sound like a hypocondriac don't i    Still i did do DH's dressing so at least i helped him out a little bit.  I'll email you my address if thats ok - thanks hun    

Julia - Your very brave doing the Next sale!  I do it online i can't stomach the shop   Hows things with you hun are you sleeping alright?


My laptop is wearing out its so boring just sitting here feeling sorry for myself

Hi to everyone
love Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey I really don't know where to start with personals   SO many posts!!!    I'll try and catch up with you all!! 

Lisa - I am so sorry that you are in so much pain, it does sound like something has broken?? You can get 400 mg of Ibuprofen from Tesco and you can take these 4 times a day. Can you get to Tesco and speak to the Pharmasist as they are best to advise you rather than us giving you info on how to overdose!!!!  Do they actually know what you have done to your foot?? Poor you and Steve, your a right pair at the moment aren't you!! Can I do anything to help you at all?? 

Cath - well done on getting all of your house cleared out, its such hard work doing it but so worth it in the end. How did you sleep last night? Hopefully it was better last night. Have you got a few days off before you go back to work? 

Loui - Woohoo you must be over the moon with your eggs and fertilisation    I've got everything crossed for you that this is your time and you get your dreamt of BFP very soon    How was your Kentucky hhmmm I find that it helps you feel better too   Will Isis ring you in the morning to let you know whats happening?? Bet your enjoying your weekend with hubby home. Is he going back today or tomorrow?? 

Julia - I texted you yesterday but you havn't replied! check you phone woman!!! God your brave going to the Next Sale in your condition   I didn't even manage to do it online, I might have a look in a mo and see if there is anything left!! Hope that we can meet up tomorrow for lunch I've got to go into town so thought that we could eat there is thats ok?? I've got to work in the morning but should be done by 11.30 at the latest....

mwmm - welcome to our thread. You will find lots and lots of help, experience and advice from us lot on here. Have you got a date to start at Isis yet?? What are your IF problems??

Shelley - Hey hun, how are you doing??  Is it next weekend that you and Greg go away?? Bet you are really looking forward to it. I hope that your feeling ok now?? Hope to see you soon   

Spangle - nice to see you back hun. How are you doing?? 

Debs - How are you feeling? I hope that your coping ok with everything at the moment, emotions are hard to deal with, I hope your ok  

Sam2007 - Good luck for Tueaday hun, how are you feeling? How far gone do you think you are?? 

Jojo - Good to see you back as well hun? how is little Isaac doing? 

Em - How are you feeling? I hope that your ok? When does B break up?? you must be so looking forward to him being home?? How are you and hubby getting on now? I hope that things are getting better for you  

Rivka - How is your weekend going?? If i remember rightly you and hubby have gone away for the weekend Is it tomorrow he is off to visit his family 

Sammij - How has your weekend gone?? Hope that your enjoying yourself 

Liz - Ah bless Faith sounds like she is really starting to find her personality now, you just wait until she gets to 13   

Well I think that i have got everyone?? really sorry if I've missed anyone out. We are nearly on a new thread now so I won't did out the dates list for this thread but I will bring it forward as soon as the new thread is started. I've had a real mixed bag of a weekend.

Friday started off horrendously, Cropi has turned into the horse from hell and is really playing me up, she threw a fit at being seperated from the other horses and reared....lots and ended up breaking one of the rails, she was quite uncontrollable and I ended up throwing her in a stable as she was getting a bit dangerous. I was almost in tears as she was so naughty and I had to somehow get her tacked up and get to my lesson. Luckily one of the liveries came down at the right time and helped me out, if I wasn't for him then I wouldn't of ridden, he was a star but it really really upset me and I spent most of the day in tears. We did manage to ride down to my instructors but again I got upset down there and she rode back with me after my lesson to make sure I got back in one piece. I cried lots during the dy and just wanted to hug Si but couldn't because he was at work    We went to Newmarket in the evening and did have a great night, I was home by just gone 12 which was sooner than I had hoped so I managed to get 2 1/2 hours kip before the alarm went off at 3am    We went to France yesterday with one of Simon's car clubs and we had a fantastic day. It was bloody cold there though and very very windy but it was a great day. I was absolutley knackered though and slept for almost 12 hours last night and I'm still not dressed   

I really need to go and get myself sorted out, showered and ready to go and see Crop, fingers crossed she's in a better mood today!!! 

Hope that your all having a fab weekend, lots of love and hugs to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Still not moved my lazy butt of the sofa    The Devil Wears Prada has just been on, great film and I'm enjoying doing nothing for a change!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Still here!!

Shelley - how did the councelling go on Friday with Pip I hope that your feeling better too hun


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How was the Devil Wears Prada? 

Been trying to doze this afternoon before my nightshift but the little girl next door decided to scream the entire time whilst jumping on her trampoline so I didn't get much. Did take a sleeping tab last night though so got an excellent night then.

What's everyone up to this weekend then?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think its a great film, a real chick flick and very easy to watch. Sorry you didn't get a nap this afternoon, its just sods law when you want to get a bit of shut eye someone is noisy


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just been to see Mamma Mia.  It was great and I knew it would be because I love Abba.  I am so glad it is cool now to like Abba's music.

Be back later to catch up on messages.  Just wanted to say well done to Loui, hope the good news continues tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way....................................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149862.new#new


----------

